# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junavideoita

## Lari Nylund

Youtube tarjoaa melkoisen määrän videopätkiä junista ympäri maailmaa, mutta joukkoliikennefoorumi ei ainakaan minun havaintojen mukaan ole aiemmin niitä vielä yhden otsikon alle kerännyt. Tässä olisi nyt oiva mahdollisuus. Näin on tehty myös FlightForum-sivustolla, joten matkitaan lentäjän poikia... Toivoisin, että ennen linkitystä kuitenkin mainittaisiin esimerkiksi, että mitä kalustoa tai minkä maan kalustosta on videossa kyse. Esimerkiksi näin...

MÀV, Flirt, Budapest, Unkari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv0JTGNOMrw

MÀV, Flirt, Budapest, Unkari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmEkl2kNzd4

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Saakos tähän ketjuun heittää muualla olevia videoita vai pitääkö olla juuri YouTubessa?

----------


## vompatti

104th street curve, elevated railway, New York, New York, USA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFWdw4CH8CE
Videolla kuuluisa S-mutka. Kuvattu vuonna 1899.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqlc7cAoDxA

Tuossa linkissä olisi asjanmukaista GP-sarjan dieselveturia jenkkilästä.

----------


## Eki

NFST
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsMd5DgVhtM

----------


## vompatti

Yhdysvalloissa on vielä noin viisi rautatietä, joilla tavarajunat kulkevat sähköveturin voimalla. Tässä videoita kahdelta radalta.

Iowa Traction -yhtiön veturit ovat vuosilta 1917-1921 ja ne ovat Baldwinin ja Westinghousen valmistamia. Vanhasta interurban-ajasta kertovat tankovirroittimet. Näissä videoissa vaunut ovat Dakota, Minnesota & Eastern (DM&E) ja Montana Rail Link -yhtiöiden omistamia. Iowa Traction -rautatieltä on yhdysraiteet IC&E:n (DM&E:n sisaryhtiö) ja Union Pacificin ratoihin.

Iowa Traction, Mason City, Iowa, Yhdysvallat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaoKdCZVSIU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQPltxjgAW4

Black Mesa & Lake Powell -yhtiöllä on rataa yli sata kilometriä. Vetureissa on ohjaamo vain toisessa päässä. Kääntöpöytiä ei tarvita, sillä vetureitakaan ei käännetä: radan kummassakin päässä on kääntösilmukka koko junan kääntämistä varten. Tämä yhtiö on todellinen yksityisrautatie, sillä se kuljettaa vain hiiltä kaivoksen ja voimalan välillä.

E60-veturit nelinvedossa, Arizona, Yhdysvallat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L4F6IK4Ses

E60-veturin ohjaamosta linjalla, Arizona, Yhdysvallat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nT26O3v00zI

----------


## vompatti

> Tuossa linkissä olisi asjanmukaista GP-sarjan dieselveturia jenkkilästä.


Tuossa linkissä oli William Shatner ja Rescue 911. Veturi näkyi vain vilaukselta. Enemmän kerrottiin kahdesta karanneesta tavaravaunusta, jotka tappoivat yhden auton ja sen kuljettajan.

Siis hieno video, mutta tänne kirjoitettu kuvaus oli kuin toisesta videosta.

----------


## vko

Menee vähän OT, mutta:




> Enemmän kerrottiin kahdesta karanneesta tavaravaunusta, jotka tappoivat yhden auton ja sen kuljettajan.


Tässä lavastetussa jutussa näytetään kyllä jopa kuvaa auton sisältä, jossa kuljettaja on mies ja istuu auton vasemmalla puolella, jossa auton hallintalaitteetkin ovat. Tavaravaunut iskeytyvät auton oikeaan kylkeen ja jutun loppupuolella mies kertoo vaimonsa menetyksestä. Eli voisi päätellä, että kuollut olisi kuitenkin ollut matkustajana ollut nainen.  :Smile:

----------


## Ollli-tajua

Hieno malmijuna Mauritaniassa: http://youtube.com/watch?v=yXXFZCsuQPk

----------


## vristo

Hitto, Class 141 DMU @ Weardale Railway ("leyland-kiskobussi"):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWDuyw2YivM

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Pari kuvaamaani junavideota:

http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Rautatiet/Por...7/MVI_2239.flv

http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Rautatiet/Por...7/MVI_2250.flv

----------


## vompatti

Yhdysvalloissa aikoinaan oli tuhansia kilometrejä _interurban_-ratoja, eräänlaisia kaupunkienvälisiä pikaraitioteitä. Nyt näitä ratoja ei ole kovin paljon jäljellä. Yksi viimeisistä on South Shore (oik. Chicago South Shore & South Bend Railroad).

South Shoren ratikka katuajossa, Michigan City, Indiana, USA: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjuJTROuSfM

Miten käy, kun tuo South Shoren juna ajaa kilpaa Norfolk Southern -yhtiön tavarajunan kanssa?

NS ja South Shore, South Bend, Indiana, USA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2yVpbtymbY

Jälkimmäisellä videolla nähdään muutamia NS:n tavarajunia. Amerikkalaiseen tyyliin kontteja laitetaan vaunuihin kaksi päällekäin. Tuolla videolla rekkoja kuljetetaan vielä tavaravaunuissa. Nykyaikaan kuuluvat kuitenkin RoadRailerit; rekan perävaunut näyttävät ajavan - tai lentävän - kiskoilla!

NS RoadRailer, Warner Robins, Georgia, USA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiTbaM0bdZg


Bonus: Colorado Railcarin valmistama dieselmoottorijuna testiajossa. Colorado Railcar on ainoa valmistaja, jonka dieselmoottorijunilla saa ajaa samalla radalla tavarajunien kanssa Yhdysvalloissa. Muiden moottorijunien tapauksessa pitää rataosuus eristää tavarajunista laitteilla, jotka suistavat mahdolliset tavarajunat kiskoilta.

Transportation Technology Center, Pueblo, Colorado, USA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4jFbdDG-ws

----------


## Junailija

Minun kuvaamia junapätkiä (valitan digipokkarista ja youtubesta johtuvaa laatua): 

Lähtö pihtiputaalta. Kuvattu Dm7 4142:n ohjaamosta. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4B5uEmrNyo 

P935 perästä kuvattua. Saapuminen vihtariin 2006 heinäkuussa. Vaununa CEmt 24008. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kyf19zNFGUU 

T5417 menee kemiä kohti. Kuvattu oulussa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrSvt4gpVIY 

3x Bmo/Etvsa letka kuormattavana utajärvellä.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWAyoONbzDY

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Tässä vielä yksi video lauantaiselta 1168:n yleisöajolta.

http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Rautatiet/Por...72007/1168.flv

----------


## SD202

Tässä vähän asianmukaisuutta Saksanmaalta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCSwQcCTCxA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9qxj9UK6wE

Ja sitten vähän "Tamagotch" -maisempaa äänimaailmaa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx9Uf7uhPLo

----------


## JSL

Tässä pätkässä on Sm1&2 yksikköjä, Sr1:nen ja joku IC Pasilasta. Varsinaisesti junavideo tämä ei ole. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UidYtvt82...elated&search= ,toisenlaisella leikkauksella ja taustamusiikilla saisi aikaan ihmeitä.

----------


## Junailija

P978 lähtee utajärveltä. Kuvattu talvella 2006.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCqJTDj9JA8

----------


## Resiina

Dv 16 2026 Pasilan ratapihalla 14.07.2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXn4BO32cw4

----------


## Resiina

Nestekaasujuna Sköldvikistä Sipoossa Vanikon kohdalla 18.07.2007 kello 14.24, keulilla Sr1 3005

----------


## Resiina

Pendolino ohittaa keravan aseman raidetta 4 pitkin 24.07.2007 kello 00.30

----------


## Kyosuke-kun

T4059:n käynnistys Iisalmessa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzA6WH_htVc

T4059, säisä tr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhM9bqf6nHY

H495, säisä tr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQp14DsB7MM

P707, nerkoonniemen tr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgWlh9hjV7Q

Siinäpä muutama itseni kuvaama video.

----------


## Resiina

Tämän päivän (28.07.2007) porvoossa käynnin tuloksia
Dm 7 tulossa keravan asemalle
Tk3 1168 raiteelta 2 Porvoossa
Tk3 Lili poistuu Porvoon henkilöratapihalta

----------


## vompatti

Internetin kuuluisalla junakuvasivustolla on ollut keskustelua _opposed piston_ -moottoreista ja niiden äänistä. Tällä videolla nähdään Illinois Railway Museumin kokoelmiin kuuluva Milwaukee Road 760 (Fairbanks-Morse H10-44, valm. 1944) vaihtotöissä. Veturin moottori on FM:n kaksitahtinen 38D8 1/8.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruQqXtDdKTc

Onkohan "opposed piston engine" suomeksi _vastakkaismäntämoottori_? Huomatkaa, että tuo moottori ei ole ns. bokserimoottori.

----------


## vompatti

Mikä on pisin ajettu raitiotiejuna? Riittääkö videolla näkyvä 24 akselin juna? Kuvittelisin, että videon lopussa vilahti myös maailman nopein raitiovaunu, Electroliner (myöh. Libertyliner).  Junan suurin nopeus aikataulunmukaisessa liikenteessä oli joko 128 tai 160 km/h.

IRM, Illinois, USA (1980):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzDR4buoWi8

Valitettavasti video on kuvattu museossa eikä linjalla. Tuossa kuitenkin nähdään paljon amerikkalaisia pikaraitiovaunuja.

----------


## MCW

> Onkohan "opposed piston engine" suomeksi _vastakkaismäntämoottori_? Huomatkaa, että tuo moottori ei ole ns. bokserimoottori.


Vastamäntämoottorista kehitettiin aikanaan myös kolmiomallinen versio. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_engine

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vastamäntämoottorista kehitettiin aikanaan myös kolmiomallinen versio. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_engine


Taitaa mennä OT:ksi, mutta lentokoneissa mentiin vielä pidemmälle; siellä oli käytössä nk. tähtimoottoreita...  :Smile:

----------


## vompatti

> Vastamäntämoottorista kehitettiin aikanaan myös kolmiomallinen versio.


Niin kehitettiin. Tuota ei mielestäni edes tarvitse mainita tällä foorumilla, sillä jokainen suomalainen rautatieharrastaja tietää, että rataverkon sähköistys pitäisi purkaa ja liikenteen hoitamiseksi pitäisi ostaa Deltic-vetureita! Samalla päästäisiin eroon epäluotettavista ja ennenkaikkea rumista Alstomeista, jotka ovat Suomen rautateiden suurin häpeä.




> Taitaa mennä OT:ksi, mutta lentokoneissa mentiin vielä pidemmälle; siellä oli käytössä nk. tähtimoottoreita...


Lentokoneiden tähtimoottorit (lue lisää Wikipediasta) eivät ole vastamäntämoottoreita! Kirjoitit siis täysin aiheen vierestä.

Jotta Rattivaunukin tietäisi, mikä on FM:n, Napier Delticin ja SNTL:n vetureissa käytetty vastamäntämoottori, laitan tähän muutaman linkin:
1. Fairbanks-Morse 38D8 -moottorin kaaviokuva Pacific Southwest Railway Museumin sivuilla.
2. Vastamäntämoottorin kaaviokuva norjankielisessä Wikipediassa.
3. Fairbanks-Morsen vastamäntämoottorin sivut.
4. Katsokaa myös MCW:n antama linkki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jotta Rattivaunukin tietäisi, mikä on FM:n, Napier Delticin ja SNTL:n vetureissa käytetty vastamäntämoottori, laitan tähän muutaman linkin:
> 1. Fairbanks-Morse 38D8 -moottorin kaaviokuva Pacific Southwest Railway Museumin sivuilla.
> 2. Vastamäntämoottorin kaaviokuva norjankielisessä Wikipediassa.
> 3. Fairbanks-Morsen vastamäntämoottorin sivut.
> 4. Katsokaa myös MCW:n antama linkki.


Kiitos linkeistä. Itse asiassa en ole väittänyt tähtimoottoria vastamäntämoottoriksi...
Pointti oli vain siinä, että tähtimoottorissa sylinterit eivät sijaitse toisiinsa nähden peräkkäin rivissä tai riveissä, vaan muulla tavoin...  :Smile:  Ideana on saada aikaan lyhyt moottori.

----------


## Junantuoma

Hieman kevyempää, Pulttibois junassa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHRwj2oLj4A

----------


## vompatti

Tällä kertaa kapearaiteisia. Yhdysvalloissa Mainen osavaltiossa oli ennen paljon 610 mm rautateitä (am. engl. _two footers_). Yhtiöistä yksi, _Wiscasset, Waterville & Farmington Railway_, on yhä jäljellä harrastekäytössä.

Ensin vanhaan tyyliin kuvattu mykkäfilmi. Ratatyöt tehdään edelleen käsityönä; vain radan tukeminen tehdään koneellisesti. Toisessa videossa veturi numero 10 lähtee työjunan kanssa linjalle. Veturi 10 on Vulcan Iron Worksin alunperin 762 mm raideleveydelle vuonna 1904 valmistama 0-4-4-tyyppinen höyryveturi.

Kolmannessa videossa nähdään veturin 10 perässä rautatien nykyinen vaunusto. Yksi matkustajavaunuista on numero 3 (Jackson & Sharpe, 1894, alunperin Wiscasset & Quebec -yhtiölle valmistettu). Tavaravaunut ovat joko yhtiön alkuperäisiä tai myöhemmin piirustuksista valmistettuja. Kabuusi on valmistettu vuonna 1998 vuoden 1901 piirustusten mukaan. Matkustajavaunu ja kabuusi näkyvät vielä neljännessä videossa.

Bonuksena vielä kolme videota, joissa näkyvät ja ennenkaikkea kuuluvat veturi 10 ja matkustajavaunu 3: 1, 2 ja 3.

WW&F:llä on toinenkin höyryveturi, numero 9. Sen on valmistanut Portland Co vuonna 1891. Veturin ensimmäinen rautatie oli Sandy River Railroad, WW&F:lle se siirtyi vasta vuonna 1933. Veturi on ainoa säilynyt 610 mm:n Portland-veturi ja ainoa Mainessa vielä oleva siellä uransa aloittaneista 610 mm:n vetureista.

----------


## vompatti

Nyt videoita pohjoisen rataosilta, jotka eivät ole yhteydessä muihin rautateihin. Yhteistä näille kaikille rataosille on, että ne kulkevat satamasta jonnekin sisämaahan. Kaikki radat kuljettavat myös matkustajia.

1. Kanadassa Cartier Railway on yksi viimeisistä yhtiöistä, jotka ajavat Alco C636 -vetureilla.

Tukkijuna, Cartier Railway, Quebec, Kanada:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkEFYBsTTBc

Malmijuna, Cartier Railway, Quebec, Kanada:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlAoe-ire7A

2. Alco-vetureilla ajetaan myös White Pass & Yukon -rautatiellä Yhdysvaltain ja Kanadan rajalla. Raideleveys on kolme jalkaa eli 914 mm. Tällä radalla tuntuu olevan monia faneja Suomessa.

WPYRR 110, 109 ja 101:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y54EzDCquw

3. Alaska Railroad on ostanut Colorado Railcarin valmistamia matkustajavaunuja, joissa on avonainen näköalaosasto. Tällä videolla näkyy vaunuja, joissa tuo näköalatasanne on yläkerrassa ja vaunuja, joissa se on alakerrassa. Huomatkaa, että myös telin päällä voi olla matkustajia kahdessa kerroksessa, sillä Alaskassa eivät sillat ja sähköjohdot rajoita vaunun korkeutta.

Denali Star, Alaska Railroad, Alaska, USA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vkS88hrViQ

----------


## Lari Nylund

Liityin itsekin Youtube-kuvaajaksi ja ensimmäinen videoni on tässä http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkK3nggWJCg . Pellettijuna T5400 Kokkolaan ja pikajuna 269 Kolariin kohtasivat Kannuksessa 6.2.2008 kello 03:50. T5400 vetureina Sr2 3204+3237. Junan pituus 664 metriä, painoa 3719 tonnia ja akseleita 180.

----------


## vompatti

Nyt moottorivaunujen todellisille ystäville on tarjolla ranskalaisia kaunottaria!

X3800 eli "Picasso" on varmasti yksi maailman kauneimmista moottorivaunuista. Muistakaa laittaa vahvistimeen virta päälle, sillä Picasson torven töräytykset herättävät jokaisen Ranskan ystävän (sekä videon katsojan naapurin) mielenkiinnon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGaRdfd3uis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj9_SgJK-ic

Tässä vielä esimerkki, miten Picasson pieneen ohjaamoon mahtuu kaksi iso miestä (ja varmaan kuvaajakin).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZUO7djHXfw

Lopuksi klassisen kaunis Billard A75D. Numerosarjalla 75D ei yleensä kauneuskilpailuja voiteta, mutta tämä moottorivaunu voittaa aivan varmasti edellisen Picasson.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PZ8l8krMm4

Tältä sivulta voi lukea ranskalaisten kaunotarten mittoja: Le Paradis du X

----------


## Lari Nylund

Isovaalee-retkikunnan matkalta länsi-Lappiin ensimmäinen video löytyy osoitteella http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBoGSsWmJEM . Kuvaajana salaperäinen Unelma Säleikkö :Wink:

----------


## Resiina

Öljyjuna Keravalla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDmxPksd_AM

----------


## Resiina

Kelloselkä ja Salla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtDH-gTrRz4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8CvU6tY2fs

----------


## vompatti

Ketkä olivat ensimmäiset junaelokuvaajat? Millainen oli ensimmäinen junavideo? Tiesittekö, että ensimmäinen juna elokuva oli samalla ensimmäinen maksusta esitetty elokuva?

Elokuva on Youtubessa, ja se on esitelty lyhyesti Wikipediassa. Elokuvan kuvaajista on myös kerrottu tarkemmin.

Antoisaa elokuvailtaa.

----------


## Resiina

Uudenvuoden iloksi talvisia tuokiokuvia Keravalta 31.12.2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOF0XFGbH-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31aLxgCrJdE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFCgBFvbEI
ja Sm2 29.12.2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq98D4fVllQ

----------


## hmikko

Aurailua Amerikassa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlA2INOpT78

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 08.01.2010
Talvipätkässä mukana on muummuassa seuraavat näytteliät Dv12 2711 ja Sr2 pikajunarungon keulilla ja sivuosissa häärii Sm2 ja Sm4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM5ohiEyCJY

----------


## hmikko

> Kerava 08.01.2010
> Talvipätkässä mukana on muummuassa seuraavat näytteliät Dv12 2711 ja Sr2 pikajunarungon keulilla ja sivuosissa häärii Sm2 ja Sm4 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM5ohiEyCJY


Miksi tuossa on kuvasuhde väärä (16:9 video näkyy 4:3 muotoon litistettynä)?

----------


## Resiina

Tässä lisää kuvia Keravalta 06.02.2010
*Sm2 ja Sm4*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB9wgC_yeOk
*Sm4*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cncH9BwxZU
*ja Sm5*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7ZbwC8zxRg

----------


## Jufo

Mitäköhän mieltä tästä junavideosta pitäisi olla :o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44F4ncydM7A

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 03.03.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB8vdRCrKNU, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stpat7bJ8BI, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7QlOtEjM_A, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj5wDdYn3Xs,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKfQCXuTtF8 
ja http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4va0VZnoNTc

----------


## ultrix

> Mitäköhän mieltä tästä junavideosta pitäisi olla :o
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44F4ncydM7A


Onhan toi varmaan siistiä, mutta entä jos jalka tai käsi lipeää... Ei tule hyvää jälkeä, toivottavasti vanhemmat tunnistavat lapsensa videosta ja antavat unohtumattoman läksytyksen.  :Mad:

----------


## JSL

Hahaa, toi Jufon linkkaama videohan on suoraan seurausta VR OY:n tiukalle linjalle vieraitten ottamiseen ookalle hyttiin niin täytyy sit mennä korraamaan puskurin päälle. No, vakavasti eipä noi tossa tee kuin vahinkoa korkeintaan omalle ittelleen. Ennenhän matkustajat roikku jopa Ei-vaunujen astinlaudoilla ja jopa katoilla.

----------


## ultrix

> No, vakavasti eipä noi tossa tee kuin vahinkoa korkeintaan omalle ittelleen. Ennenhän matkustajat roikku jopa Ei-vaunujen astinlaudoilla ja jopa katoilla.


Tuossahan juna porhaltaa parhaimmillaan 120 km/h ja vastaan puskee paineaallon kera IC2-juna. Plus pojat vaikuttavat olevan alaikäisiä ja heidän vanhempansa elämä kokisi todella suuren surun, jos uhkarohkea lapsensa hankkisi "Darwin-palkinnon" itselleen betonipölkystä (liike-energian ollessa n. 2,2 MJ). Onneksi tiettävästi kelleen ei Suomessa vielä ole käynyt tuossa leikissä ainakaan tällä vuosituhannella köpelösti.

----------


## JSL

Sitä se on - vapaa kasvatus! En minä sitä kannata että mukulat hakataan perse verille, en ollenkaan mutta nyt lapset saa olla kuin pellossa. Foorumilla niin usein metrokeskustelussa peräänkuulutetut laiturivalvojat ehkäisisivät tuon ongelman  :Wink:

----------


## Resiina

Pasila 08.03.2010 9 1/2 min
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IupqkgW6dCc

----------


## Resiina

Allegro Sm6 Helsingin asemalla 21.03.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wYf6_82E6E

----------


## Resiina

Tässä lisää Videopätkiä jälleen Keravalta
*Sm6 Keravan ja kytömaan puolivälissä* 
(En ehtinyt ottaa kolmijalkaa esille)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqY2oldN2t8
*Tka8 571 Keravan ja Kytömaan puolivälissä*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtsDJzaERaI
*Öljyjuna Sköldvikistä*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwFuDoNHpPU
*Tavarajuna Sköldvikistä*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K5oJUVo9Ag
*Z-Juna Helsinkiin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ3QqQpDAR0

----------


## Timppak

> Tässä lisää Videopätkiä jälleen Keravalta
> *Sm6 Keravan ja kytömaan puolivälissä* 
> (En ehtinyt ottaa kolmijalkaa esille)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqY2oldN2t8


Taitaa allergossa olla vielä virittämisen varaa jarruissa, senverta pahat lovipyörät oli jo saatu aikaan että sorvikeikka tekis hyvää.

Muuten yleisenä palautteena näihin videoihin, että kannattaa hieman editoida noita lyhyemmiksi. 5 minuuttia still-kuvaa allergiosta ei kovin innostavaa katseltavaa ole. Muuten kyllä ihan hyviä pätkiä kun olet kolmijalankin saanut hankittua.

----------


## Resiina

Kävin Torstaina 08.04.2010 Kuvailemassa Linnunlaulussa junaradan ylittävällä sillalla
Kaupunkiin päin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE8YnCVf6F8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4ed7FFoiXI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6mDYRdem5U
Ja toiseen suuntaan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNsBcPcCKZc

----------


## Resiina

Käynti Jokioisilla 10-11.04.2010
*Move 21 Minkiöllä 10.04.2010*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBAot6caogg
*TU4 2091 Minkiöllä 10.04.2010*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a_A86AzrLw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE2CxDtTybM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbjJwRrwsd4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNd2BtQCxno
*Ratapihan Kulotusta 11.04.2010*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsq94ZAyqdY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA7dLJ36w5Q
*Schöma 11.04.2010*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tniCPX4mnk4
*Ja sitten vielä pätkä Toijalasta 11.04.2010*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szsQ2a6SxJI

----------


## hmikko

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNsBcPcCKZc


Tuossa menee vihreä IC2-vaunu. Vanha punainen väritys on kyllä mielestäni parempi.

----------


## Resiina

22.05.2010
Rengasmatkajuna Saapui Pieksämäelle, juna tuli Haapamältä. Varsinainen rengasmatka alkoi Pieksämäeltä josta lähettiin kohti Kuopiota. Matan varrella pysähdyttiin kuvaamaan Haapakoskella, Salmisissa ja Airakselassa jossa kohdattiin S76. Kuopiossa pidettiin ruokatatauko, jonka aikana kuopioon saapui junat Sr1 3045 P708:n vetojuhtana Oulusta, Sr1 3075 Ic73:n vetojuhtana Helsingistä ja sieltä lähti juna Sr1 3094 P705:n vetojuhtana Ouluun. Ruokailun jälkeen matka jatkui Joensuuhun, matkalla pysähdyttiin mm Siilinjärvellä, Km495.6, Juankoskella, Sänkimäessä, Kangasniemellä ja Km666.2
Illalla oli mahdollisuus Porhan lättäajeluun Joensuusta Ilomatsiin ja takaisin
Osa 1, Osa 2, Osa 3, Osa 4, Osa 5, Osa 6, Osa 7, Osa 8, Osa 9, Osa 10, Osa 11
23.05.2010
Varhain aamulla Dv12 lähti Joensuun varikolta ja kahdesta Dm12 yksiköstä(Dm12 4402 ja 4416) koostuva taajamajuna H780 Joensuusta Pieksämäelle klo 07.00
Rengamatkajuna lähti Joensuusta klo 08.00, seuraava pysähdys oli Sysmäjärvellä josta paikallisen liikennöitsijän bussilla Otokummun kaivoksille. kaivoksilla tutustuimme kaivostunneliin, jossa mm vanhaa kaivosradan kalustoa. kaivostunnelin päässä odotimme kaivosjunan saapumisen, halukkailla oli mahdollisuus matkustaa kyseisellä junalla radan toiseen päähän josta se lähti takaisin. Kaivosilta palasimme Sysmäjervelle jossa rengasmatkajuna odotti. Sysmäjärveltä siirryimme Viinijärvelle jossa veturi siirtyi junarungon toiseen päähän. Seuraava pysähdys oli Kerma/Km 473/850 jossa oli lounaspaussi, ruokailun ajaksi juna poistui Heinävedelle, josta se palasi ruokailun jälkeen. Varkaudessa käytiin Kommilan radalla, varkaduden jälkeen pysähdyttiin Huutokoskella jonka jälkeen saavuttiinkin jo Pieksämäelle josta museojuna lähti paluumatkalle Haapamäelle
Lopuksi vielä iso kiitos niille jotka mahdollistivat tämän matkan

----------


## Resiina

Sunnuntaina 6.6.2010 oli kesän ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä aikataulun mukaisilla junilla Jokioisten museorautatiellä. Toimintaa oli jo edellisenä päivänä kun alettiin valmistella seuraavan päivän liikennettä. Shöma siirteli vaunuja ahkerasti Minkiön ratapihalla 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, oli rataa tarkistettava mm Raemäessä. Sohvikin kävi hakemassa vettä janoonsa, jonka jäkeen se palasi hallin edustalle. Myöhemmin ahkerat radan tarkastajat palasivat resiinalla Jokioisilta Minkiölle. Illalla Minkiön vaiteilla kävi kuhina kun pikku rata vahdit tarkistivat vaihteiden kuntoa ratapihalla.
06.06.2010 Liikennöintipäivänä oli 3-lähtöä Humppilasta ja kolme lähtöä Jokioisilta. Väkeä oli liikkeellä suhteellisen mukavasti. Työpäivän jälkeen veturi palasi hallin eteen odottamaan seuraavan päivän tilausjuna keikkaa.
07.06.2010 Aamulla vaunuja siirreltiin pois tieltä Minkiön halliratapihalla retkeläisten Resiina ajeluja varten.

Itse palasin ilta päivällä Humppilan ja Toijalan kautta kotiin.
Humppilassa kohtasivat Sr1 3030 vetoinen Ic 922 ja Sr2 3203 vetoinen P921
Toijalassa odottaessani ehti monta junaa kulkea siitä. Ensimmäisenä tuli taajamajuna Helsingistä H 9683, jonka jälkeen vuorossa olivat Ic2 88 ja Ic55, P923 tuli myöhässä (klo 17.38) Toijalaan joten Helsinkiin menevä Ic2 88 odotti siitä tulevat matkustajat ennen kuin lähti. P923:n jälkeen Turku-Toijala radalta tuli diesel vetoinen tavarajuna (klo 17.49), sitten olikin jo vuorossa H 9716 jolla palasin etelään.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

SRHS:n ja HMVY:n Rengasmatkalta yksi junavideo http://btx.1g.fi/kuvat/Films/CRiiz-varkaus.wmv

----------


## JSL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On76sfY6gU0 25.6.2010 Turun satamasta tulleita junia Littoisissa, ensin normaali-IC ja perään Tku-Salo-Karjaa-Lohja-Hyvinkää-Riksu-Tampere yöjuna.

----------


## Resiina

Jälleen kertaalleen Jokioista
02.07.2010
Shöma ja Tu4
Tu4 vetää kylmät höyryveturit pois tallista
03.07.2010
JR11 valuu humpilan asemalle
Tu4 tulee pois Humppilan hallilta LWR160 mukanaan
LWR160 valutetaan vaihteen yli ja siirretään JR11 toiselle puolelle
Kaluston siirtelyä Minkiöllä
04.07.2010
Huhdinmäen nousu

----------


## Resiina

Viikonloppu 10-11.07.2010
Lauantai 10.07.2010
Dv 12 vetoinen tavarajuna saapuu Humppilaan
Dv 12 vetoinen tavarajuna Humppilassa
Siirtotyötä minkiöllä
Soravaunujen siirtelyä raiteelle 5
Tu4 2091 tuo tavaravaunuja raiteelle 5
Tu4 2091 poistuu pussin perältä
Vetureiden siirtelyä
Sunnuntai 11.07.2010
Move 21 lähtee Minkiöltä Jokioisiin
Move 21 saapuu Jokioisilta Minkiölle
Orionin vetämä juna saapuu Humppilasta Minkiölle
Orionin vetämä juna lähtee Minkiöltä Jokioisiin
Move 21 lähtee Minkiöltä Humppilaan
Move 4 Minkiöllä
H.K. Porter Minkiöllä

----------


## Resiina

Videoita Keravalta 07.08.2010 Porvoon radalta
Veturi siirto Dr14 1853
http://www.youtube.com/user/Resiina01#p/u/4/B2QoCorV30w
Tavarajuna
http://www.youtube.com/user/Resiina01#p/u/3/ke0xEVdREYQ
Höyryveturivetoinen museojuna Tk3 1168
http://www.youtube.com/user/Resiina01#p/u/2/Sk3sa0Mh8UA
http://www.youtube.com/user/Resiina01#p/u/1/JLzvjQ4JgXU
http://www.youtube.com/user/Resiina01#p/u/0/jJmnQ0kqfFc

----------


## Resiina

Jälleen kerran videoita Minkiöltä 13-15.08.2010
Schöma ja Lavettivaunu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW3sulHxs3o
More ja Schöma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZneALsCk8Q
Tu4 2091 15.08.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU467H6WYLc
Tubize 15.08.2010
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWukc3TKbjE
Pojat ja resiina
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAs2IxKm4j0

----------


## vompatti

Ja nyt vähän viihdettä koko perheelle!

Tässä elokuvassa nähdään 30th Century Limited (veturin pyöräjärjestys 4-4-4). Kovimpana kilpailijana junalla ei ole Broadway Limited, vaan tietysti 15th Century Unlimited (veturin pyöräjärjestys kohtauksesta riippuen 2-2-2 tai
2-2-0) kuljettajanaan itse Putte Possu. Elokuvassa nähdään myös, kuinka nautaeläimiä joudutaan käyttämään apuna silloin, kun höyryvoima ei riitä.

Antoisaa elokuvailtaa! http://www.archive.org/details/PorkysRailroad

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusi Sm5-junayksikkö 03 lähtee Tikkurilasta.

----------


## JSL

Tyhjät ammoniakkivaunut U:ksita palaavat Turkuun: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHkLPCc1PyI

----------


## hmikko

Stadlerin kaksikerroksinen KISS / DOSTO S-Bahn-juna koeajossa Zürichissä viime kuussa. Junan pitäisi tulla liikenteeseen tänä vuonna.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgkh5CKaqCs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acH1gqtvoPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EReIIvPP5bk

----------


## zige94

Junia Malmilla

----------


## Knightrider

Uusimmat junavideoni
Pääkaupunkiseudulla 1 kk sisällä kuvaamani junavideot.

----------


## tlajunen

> Uusimmat junavideoni
> Pääkaupunkiseudulla 1 kk sisällä kuvaamani junavideot.


Sm1-yksiköiksi väitetyistä osa näytti olevan Sm2-tyyppiä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Sm1-yksiköiksi väitetyistä osa näytti olevan Sm2-tyyppiä.


Kappas, teinpäs nyt alkeellisen mokan :Redface: . Nyt pitäisi olla kaikissa videoissa oikein, kyllähän ne tunnistaa mutta jotenkin olen vieläkin tottunut erottamaan nämä kaksi väreistään, vaikka (kaikki?) Sm2:set ovatkin jo saneerattu. Nykyäänhän ainoa ero on kyljessä.

----------


## zige94

> Nykyäänhän ainoa ero on kyljessä.


Tyhmä kysymys, mutta mikä se ero on? T. tietämätön harrastaja  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Tyhmä kysymys, mutta mikä se ero on? T. tietämätön harrastaja


Erojahan on lukuisia, mutta selvin ero kyljen suuntaan tiiraillessa on se, että Sm1:n teräskyljessä on pitkittäissuuntaiset vahvikepokkaukset, ks. http://vaunut.org/kuvat/ceb50d290d5a...22a7cc47d9.jpg - kun taas Sm2:n alumiinikylki on sileä, ks. http://vaunut.org/kuvat/378027b63ac1...6c164338c6.jpg

Keulastakin erottaa nykyisellään helpohkosti, Sm1 kun sai saneerauksessa uudet "ruutuikkunat", kun taas Sm2 säilytti vanhat kulmiin kaartuvat lasinsa. Edellisistä kuvista näkee tämänkin eron selvästi.

----------


## zige94

> Erojahan on lukuisia, mutta selvin ero kyljen suuntaan tiiraillessa on se, että Sm1:n teräskyljessä on pitkittäissuuntaiset vahvikepokkaukset, ks. http://vaunut.org/kuvat/ceb50d290d5a...22a7cc47d9.jpg - kun taas Sm2:n alumiinikylki on sileä, ks. http://vaunut.org/kuvat/378027b63ac1...6c164338c6.jpg
> 
> Keulastakin erottaa nykyisellään helpohkosti, Sm1 kun sai saneerauksessa uudet "ruutuikkunat", kun taas Sm2 säilytti vanhat kulmiin kaartuvat lasinsa. Edellisistä kuvista näkee tämänkin eron selvästi.


Kiitokset tiedoista!  :Smile:  Ja Sm1 olivat niitä joitten peruskorjaus saatiin juuri valmiiksi, eli vanhempia malleja? Vai menikö juuri väärinpäin?  :Very Happy:  
Mistä muuten tuo ensimmäinen kuva on otettu? H-juna laiturilla kymmenen...

----------


## tlajunen

> Kiitokset tiedoista!  Ja Sm1 olivat niitä joitten peruskorjaus saatiin juuri valmiiksi, eli vanhempia malleja? Vai menikö juuri väärinpäin?  
> Mistä muuten tuo ensimmäinen kuva on otettu? H-juna laiturilla kymmenen...


Väärin päin, eli Sm1:t saneerattiin ensin, ja Sm2:t sen jälkeen.

Kuvassa juna on Kouvolassa, lähdössä ilmeisesti Kotkaan. Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen tyylisiä reittitunnuksia ei tuolla välillä ole käytössä. Kuvassa on ilmeisesti väännetty kilpiin H, koska se täsmää hyvin taajamajunien junatyypin tunnuksen (siis myös H) kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm1- ja Sm2-sarjoissa on ikkunajärjestys ja ikkunoiden mittasuhteet toisistaan poikkeavat. Tällä ominaisuudella on merkitystä varsinkin pimeällä, jolloin vaunujen kylkipeltien "sileyttä" on hankala tai jopa mahdotonta nähdä.

----------


## tlajunen

Pimeällä toisaalta sitten näkee sisällekin hyvin, ja kun noissa on eri väriset sisustat, niin taas löytyy ero.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pimeällä toisaalta sitten näkee sisällekin hyvin, ja kun noissa on eri väriset sisustat, niin taas löytyy ero.


Ikkunajärjestysjuttu näkyy pimeässä huomattavan kauas, värit eivät samalla tavoin. Läheltä tai melko läheltä katsottuna voi vilkaista ikkunoista näkyviä sisävärejäkin, jotka todellakin ovat huomattavan erilaiset nekin.

----------


## zige94

Uusi video lisätty youtubeen n. 2min pituinen jossa I- ja K-junia.

----------


## Knightrider

Allegron matka-videokooste. Ehdottakaa lisää videoita väleihin, että saadaan mahdollisimman paljon kuvaa koko reitiltä.

----------


## Resiina

Hmm kokeilin elokuvanteko ohjelmaa ja lopputulos on tässä alla
Keravalta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZzyWnAqFAM
Jokioisilta ja Humppilasta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dx2RtridOEQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MilYPZ8Yy3Y

----------


## zige94

Paljon kaukoliikenteenjunavideoita kuvattu tänään Helsingin asemalla:

IC 142 saapumassa Turusta
Sr2 saapumassa kiinnitettäväksi Kouvolan junan runkoon.
IC 177 lähdössä Tampereelle
IC 111 lähdössä Kouvolaan
IC 57 saapumassa Ilmalan varikolta
P31 saapumassa Ilmalan varikolta, oliko tämä Tolstoi juna??  :Smile: 
S52 saapumassa Oulusta
S76 saapumassa Kuopiosta
P31 lähdössä Moskovaan
IC 143 lähdössä Turun satamaan
IC 144 saapumassa Turusta
IC2 88 saapumassa Jyväskylästä
IC 11 lähdössä Joensuuhun
H-juna saapumassa Riihimäeltä
AE 36 saapumassa Pietarista
IC 179 lähdössä Tampereelle noin 25min myöhässä
S59 lähdössä Ouluun

----------


## zige94

Ja lisää videoita tänään Tikkurilan asemalta melkein kaikki videot sisältää junan saapumisen, matkustajat ulos/sisää ja junan lähdön:
Allegro 30 Pietarista
S82 Pieksamäeltä
P103 Imatralle
S2 Joensuusta
H9645 Tampereelle
IC2 166 Porista
P272 Kolarista

----------


## zige94

Ja vielä lisäystä, eli yöpikajuna P269 Kolariin saapumassa Pasilan asemalle ja jatkamassa matkaa hetken kuluttua

----------


## zige94

Pendolino S8 saapumassa Helsinkiin Joensuusta

----------


## zige94

Keskiviikkona 4.5. kuvattu: Pendolino 138 Turusta, videossa myös kuuluu jokin varoitusääni kun ilmeisesti kytkimen jolla pendolinot yksiköt kytketään yhteeen, suojaluukku aukeaa ja työntyy ulos.
IC 174 Tampereelta

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämän voinee tietyllä tavalla laskea junavideoksikin, vaikkei siinä yhtään junaa nähdäkään. Ennen kaikkea se on puolustuspuhe selkeistä aikatauluista ja runkolinjoista.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTVDOx35FNg

----------


## Resiina

Lohja-Lohjanjärvi 28.05.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tbT7sh5BAw

----------


## Joonas Pio

Linja-ajossa kaksiyksikköinen Sm5:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swefgrhLp1A

----------


## zige94

2-yksikköinen Sm5 ohittaa Tapanilan aseman K-junana, *maanantaina* 6.6.2011

----------


## Resiina

Pätkä avajaisviikonlopulta Jokioisten museorautatieltä
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwP1-O2YEF0

----------


## zige94

Rekolan aseman läheisyydessä, tuhopoltosta kärsinyt turvalaitekaappi

----------


## vristo

Kyllä pitää hauskaa melodiaa  tällainen ES 64 U2-tyyppinen (kutsutaan myös Taurukseksi) sähköveturi lähtiessään liikkeelle. Tauruksia on lukuisilla rautatieyhtiöillä Euroopan alueella.

Osaako joku alaa tunteva valaista, mikä tuon veturin sähkölaitteissa saadaan "soittamaan" tuollaista musiikkia?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRf30pVGMp4

----------


## Resiina

Kesäkuun otoksia museoratatieltä
http://youtu.be/XXaMTC9id-c

----------


## tlajunen

> Osaako joku alaa tunteva valaista, mikä tuon veturin sähkölaitteissa saadaan "soittamaan" tuollaista musiikkia?


Ymmärtääkseni itse ääni tulee ajomoottoreista, vaikkakin äänen syypää on taajuusmuuttaja, ja erityisesti sen tapa tehdä vaihtosähköä tasasähköstä pätkimällä.
Sr2-veturissa on myös melodiahyppy, joskin vain yksi (n. 27 km/h paikkeilla).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Osaako joku alaa tunteva valaista, mikä tuon veturin sähkölaitteissa saadaan "soittamaan" tuollaista musiikkia?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRf30pVGMp4


Oikosulkumoottori. Ääni syntyy, kun tyristorikytkentään perustuvat invertterit värisee käämeissä.

  Ei liene puhdasta sattumaa nuo taajuuksien intervallit.

----------


## vristo

Mites tämä sitten selitetään: DB AG:n ICE3-juna soittaa Saksan kansallishymniä? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV2E6...eature=related

----------


## Resiina

Viikonloppu Jokioisilla 01.07-03.07.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXPgc2A0Pqw

----------


## Resiina

Pakettikatkojunan lähtö Keravalta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5cAoviGciw

----------


## zige94

Imtercity 48 saapuu Helsinkiin

AE 34 saapuu Helsingin asemalle

A-juna saapuu Helsinkiin, Sm4

Sm4-juna sisältä

Sm1-Sisältä

Sm2-sisältä

Sm5-sisältä

IC2 174 saapuu Helsinkiin

Sr2 veturin kytkeminen intercity2-junaan

Pakettikatko juna H229/H9605 saapuu ja lähtee Tapanilasta, juna 4min myöhässä. Kokoonpano: Dv12+Dv12+Eifet+Eil+Eilf

Sama pakettikatko juna, tällä kertaa Tapanilasta Helsinkiin, H220/H9612, juna oli myöhässä 20min. Kokoonpano: Dv12+Dv12+Eilf+Eil+Eifet.

Englantini on aika huono, joten pyydän Teitä kertomaan minulle, jos jossain on kirjoitusvirhe tai jonkun voisi kirjoittaa paremmin, kiitos!  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Englantini on aika huono, joten pyydän Teitä kertomaan minulle, jos jossain on kirjoitusvirhe tai jonkun voisi kirjoittaa paremmin, kiitos!


In night pisti silmään, se on at night (yöllä) mutta tokihan sen ymmärtää.
Hyviä vidoita, pääsisinpä itse noin eksklusiiviselle junamatkalle T-junaan  :Smile: 
Eil-vaunuun olen onnistunut pääsemään K-linjalla vuosi sitten, siinä se erikoiskalustoista.

----------


## zige94

> In night pisti silmään, se on at night (yöllä) mutta tokihan sen ymmärtää.
> Hyviä vidoita, pääsisinpä itse noin eksklusiiviselle junamatkalle T-junaan 
> Eil-vaunuun olen onnistunut pääsemään K-linjalla vuosi sitten, siinä se erikoiskalustoista.


Olisin eilen päässyt keskustaan tuolla vuorolla kun lähti 4:29 eli 20min myöhässä ja yötaksahan loppuu 4:30, mutta en sitten hypännykkään kyytiin. Seuraavana pakettikatkona aikomus matkustaa Tapanila-Riihimäki-Tapanila. Joku voi liittyä seuraan  :Very Happy:  Taisi olla myös yksi harrastaja eilen kyydissä, paluu videossa aamulla niin juna lähdössä Tapanilasta keskustaan, katsokaa lipuunmyyntivaunun ikkukassa kun joku ottaa kameran esiin ja otti joko kuvan minusta? tai asemasta... :o

Ja kiitos korjauksesta  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Sr2 veturin kytkeminen intercity2-junaan


Tämä oli mainio dokumentaarinen pätkä, kelpaisi opetusvideoksikin.

----------


## zige94

> Tämä oli mainio dokumentaarinen pätkä, kelpaisi opetusvideoksikin.


Kiitos. Kysyin tältä herralta luvan kuvaamiseen, tuli muuten pieni hymy suun pieleen ja reippasti vastas "mielellään saat kuvata tämän veturinvaihtotyön".

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä eilen kuvattu kolmeyksikköinen puna-vihreä Sm4 K-junana, lähdössä Rekolasta.
Tässä myöskin eilen kuvattu vihreä Sm4 M-junana, lähdössä Ilmalasta.

----------


## Resiina

Viikonloppu Jokioisilla 09-10.07.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqQ0JZEFIfc

Koivukylä ja Rekola
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w2wY5KUHeY

----------


## JSL

Parhaita paloja eiliseltä: 

Vet 11302 Pernontien sillalta: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf4zB...eature=related 
http://vimeo.com/26825349 - vaihtoehtoinen sijainti vimeossa.. 

Joku Turun päivystäjistä matkalla Nesteen jalostamolle Nesteentien varrella: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGYSX4-BB8k& 
http://vimeo.com/26835364 - vimeo.. 

Lisäksi kaverini kertomus 23.7. aamuyön ja aamun tapahtumista: 
http://stadilainen.1g.fi/kuvat/Junak...aisiossa+23.7/

----------


## stadilainen

No ni, siinäpä se. Hauskaa oli!  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvasin viime viikolla Pukinmäessä:

I-juna (Sm1/Sm2) saapuu Helsingistä

I-juna (Sm1/Sm2) saapuu Tikkurilasta

K-juna (Sm4, 2x punainen, 1x vihreä) ohittaa Pukinmäen

K-juna (Sm1/Sm2) ohittaa Pukinmäen

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:26 ----------

Sm1:n äänet  :Biggrin:   :Cool:

----------


## Resiina

Hetki höyryfeswtivaaleilla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab8ZzK4Jd2c

----------


## Knightrider

Kaikki uusimmat videoni löytyvät tästä.

----------


## Resiina

Elokuun viimeisen viikonlopun toimintaa Jokioisilla
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWFseeJ0C9Q

----------


## zige94

> Elokuun viimeisen viikonlopun toimintaa Jokioisilla
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWFseeJ0C9Q


Käyttäjä on poistanut videon sanoo linkki  :Sad:

----------


## Resiina

> Käyttäjä on poistanut videon sanoo linkki


Äh... yritetäämpä uudelleen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EftoTkw32j0

----------


## zige94

Tuli viime yönä matkustettua pakettikatkojunalla. En jaksa linkittää kaikkia neljää videota, jotka kuvasin, mutta videoita oli siis matka välillä Kyrölä-Saunakallio, Riihimäen asemalla veturin irrotuksen jälkeen lähtö kääntymään, veturin kiinnitys ja vikana Tapanilan asemalta kuvattu kun juna lähtee/junasta poistuminen.

Pistän linkin tuohon Deeverin liittäminen eil-yksikköön, kuitenkin vähän harvinaisempi video  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haYt-tzu-U8

----------


## Resiina

> Pasila 08.03.2010 9 1/2 min
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IupqkgW6dCc


Sama pätkä ja paljon muutakin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJgfDe8THV0

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Ratatyövideota Porvoon Museorautatieltä.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYIF190ySJQ

----------


## Resiina

Kauden 2011 viimeinen viikonloppu Jokioisten museorautatiellä
http://youtu.be/WRFyopCh_wo

----------


## Resiina

MRY:n syysretki 23-25.09.2011
Ruskon rata Oulussa 24.09.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB3Ig1wwZrU
Lamminniemen rata Kajaanissa 25.09.2011
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtrQFX80EhI
Rata Kajaanista Murtomäelle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOVZoI6uKas
Rata Murtomeältä Otamäen tehtaille
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytsefzaxHR8
Rata Murtomeältä Talvivaaran kaivokselle tehtaille
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsJZtaC6Z30
Sekalaista
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqYFcKOuHMg

----------


## Resiina

Ja nyt vieälä samalta retkeltä Oulu-Utajärvi rataosuus kesto noin 1 tunti
http://youtu.be/-wioR-xG78k

----------


## Resiina

Rataosavideo Kerava-Porvoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78ezSkWgK6A

----------


## Resiina

SRS:n syysretki Sm 5 lähijunalla nikkilään 08.10.2011
http://youtu.be/WUg4HrcSJGg

----------


## Resiina

Täsä tulee muutama lisää 
SRHS:n ja HMRY:n rengasreissu 22.05-23.05.2010 (Julkaistu aikaisemmin pätkissä)
Joensuu-Ilomantsi 22.05.2010 (Julkaistu aikaisemmin pätkissä)
Rataosavideo Jyväskylä-Haapajärvi 07.05.2011 Varoitus tämä on sitten erittäin pitkä video
Lohjanjärvi-Lohja-Hyvinkää 28.05.2011

----------


## Surreri

Sveitsin matkaltani hieman videota.
My trip to Jungfraujoch, Switzerland näkyy hieman myös hammasratasrautatiekalustoa.

----------


## ct-test

Tämä on juutuub-laatuiset linkit junavideoihin mutta...
Mielenkiintoisia Eisenbahn-Romantik sarjan jaksoja ei näe Suomessa mitenkään. Sarjasta nimittäin löytyy myös Suomea koskevat jaksot (DGEGn reissu Suomeen)
Folge 697 Helsinki Richtung Osten  Bahnabenteuer Finnland
Folge 698 Diesel, Dampf & helle Nächte  Bahnabenteuer Finnland Teil 2

Ihan vain yleisen sivistyksen vuoksi laitan kyseisen linkin tänne, vaikka sen laillisuus näin ahtaina tekijänoikeusikoina on enemmän kuin vähemmän kyseenalainen.

http://dokujunkies.org/dokus/technik...2divxxvid.html

....

----------


## Albert

http://www.vice.com/vice-news/north-...r-camps-part-1
Useita osia, paljon junamatkustamista ja rautatiemaisemia Venäjän kaukoidässä. Ja myös uutta tietoa meille. Puhuvat englantia.

----------


## hmikko

> http://www.vice.com/vice-news/north-...r-camps-part-1
> Useita osia, paljon junamatkustamista ja rautatiemaisemia Venäjän kaukoidässä. Ja myös uutta tietoa meille. Puhuvat englantia.


Tuo muistutti, että Siperian rata on sähköistetty koko pituudeltaan, minkä tiedon olin varmaan nähnyt jossain, mutta unohtanut. Wikipediassa mainittiin, että sähköistäminen on mahdollistanut tavarajunien hyötykuormien kasvattamisen aika tuntuvasti. Tuli mieleen, että jostain syystä Pohjois-Amerikan mantereella ei ole sähköistetty ratoja paljoakaan, ja siellä hyö mainitsevat vahvuudekseen nimenomaan pitkän matkan tavaraliikenteen. Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla taustalla? Ovatko amerikkalaisten dieselveturit parempia vai sähköistäminen suhteessa ratkaisevasti kalliimpaa? Sen saatan uskoa, että venäläinen kustannusrakenne poikkeaa monella tavalla läntisestä, ja että sähköistäminen oli neukkulan aikana poliittinen prioriteetti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ovatko amerikkalaisten dieselveturit parempia vai sähköistäminen suhteessa ratkaisevasti kalliimpaa?


No tuo ensimmäinen pitää paikkansa ainakin. Vaikka jenkkidieselit on monessa suhteessa konservatismin uhreja, niin tietyillä osa-alueilla - esimerkiksi moottoritekniikka ja vetovoimalinja ylipäätään - ovat ymmärtääkseni aina olleet kehityksen kelkassa korkealla.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Wikipediassa mainittiin, että sähköistäminen on mahdollistanut tavarajunien hyötykuormien kasvattamisen aika tuntuvasti. Tuli mieleen, että jostain syystä Pohjois-Amerikan mantereella ei ole sähköistetty ratoja paljoakaan, ja siellä hyö mainitsevat vahvuudekseen nimenomaan pitkän matkan tavaraliikenteen. Mikähän tässä mahtaa olla taustalla? Ovatko amerikkalaisten dieselveturit parempia vai sähköistäminen suhteessa ratkaisevasti kalliimpaa?


Käytännön tapauksissa moni asia vaikuttaa, mutta periaatteessa sähköistyksen kannattavuus riippuu suoraan junatiheydestä. Dieselveturi on aina kalliimpi, koska se on sähköveturi, jossa on oma sähkövoimalaitos mukana. Toisaalta sähköistyksen kustannus kilometriä kohden on liikenteestä riippumaton. Kun liikennettä lisätään, jossain vaiheessa dieselvetureista syntyvä lisäkustannus ylittää sähköistyksen kustannuksen ja se on siinä. Sama logiikkaa periaatteessa ratkaisee, milloin on syytä siirryä tasajännitteen, käytännössä sivuvirtakiskon käyttöön: nimittäin vaihtovirtaa käyttävä veturi on tasavirtaa käyttävä veturi varustettuna omalla tasavirtasuuntaajalla. Nykyään puolijohteiden aikakaudella tosin tasavirtasuuntaajat eivät ole kovin kalliita eikä painavia, joten sen poisjättämisellä ei saavuteta juurikaan etua. Mutta tässä on perussyy sille, miksi perinteisesti metrojärjestelmät ja kaupunkiradat on tavattu toteutettu sivuvirtakiskolla.

----------


## Timppak

> Sama logiikkaa periaatteessa ratkaisee, milloin on syytä siirryä tasajännitteen, käytännössä sivuvirtakiskon käyttöön: nimittäin vaihtovirtaa käyttävä veturi on tasavirtaa käyttävä veturi varustettuna omalla tasavirtasuuntaajalla. Nykyään puolijohteiden aikakaudella tosin tasavirtasuuntaajat eivät ole kovin kalliita eikä painavia, joten sen poisjättämisellä ei saavuteta juurikaan etua. Mutta tässä on perussyy sille, miksi perinteisesti metrojärjestelmät ja kaupunkiradat on tavattu toteutettu sivuvirtakiskolla.


Ehkä kuitenkin toisin päin. Tasavirtatekniikasta siirrytään vaihtovirtatekniikkaan siinä vaiheessa kun sähkön syöttömatkat ja tarvittavat tehot kasvavat. Kevyessä metro-  ja kaupunkiratakalustossa tasavirtatekniikan käyttö on mahdollista kun tarvittavat tehot ovat verrattaen pieniä ja sähkön syöttömatkat lyhyitä. Kun tarvitaan suurta tehoa kuten raskaissa tavarajunissa tai suurnopeusjunissa, ainoa käytännöllinen vaihtoehto on vaihtovirtatekniikka.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ehkä kuitenkin toisin päin. Tasavirtatekniikasta siirrytään vaihtovirtatekniikkaan siinä vaiheessa kun sähkön syöttömatkat ja tarvittavat tehot kasvavat. Kevyessä metro-  ja kaupunkiratakalustossa tasavirtatekniikan käyttö on mahdollista kun tarvittavat tehot ovat verrattaen pieniä ja sähkön syöttömatkat lyhyitä. Kun tarvitaan suurta tehoa kuten raskaissa tavarajunissa tai suurnopeusjunissa, ainoa käytännöllinen vaihtoehto on vaihtovirtatekniikka.


Samoin päinhän nämä näkyy olevan  :Smile:  Voi sen sanoa noinkin, sillä tasavirtatekniikalla toteutetusta sähhköistyksestä tekee kalliimman kilometriä kohden syöttöasemien suurempi tarve, kun niitä pitää olla tiheässä tehohäviöiden takia. Siis junia pitäisi kulkea tosi tiheässä, että kannattaisi, vähän kuin metrossa.  Ymmärtääkseni mitään periaatteellista estettä ei pitäisi olla raskaiden tavarajunienkaan ajamisessa tasavirtajärjestelmässä kunhan syöttöasemia on muutaman kilometrin välein ja virtakiskon olla tarpeeksi järeä, siis kisko eikä ajolanka. Käytännössä näin ei tietenkään kannata toimia.

Jos muistan oikein, niin esimerkiksi amerikkalaiset interurban-radat oli sähköistetty seuraavasti: rataa seurasi vaihtovirtainen johto, josta tietyn välein oli tasavirtasuuntaaja ajolangalle (siis syöttöasema), jossa kulki tasajännite. Näin itse interurban-vaunu toimi tavallisella raitiovaunutekniikalla. Ilmeisesti tämä tuli edullisemmaksi sen takia, että interurban-vaunut pystyttiin tekemään edullisemmin ja kevyemmiksi, jolloin rataakin voitiin tehdä edullisemmin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:31 ----------

Siis pointti on, että sitä mukaa kun junamäärä rataosalla kasvaa, sitä mukaa on kannattavaa siirtää teknisiä järjestelmiä veturista rataan: harvassa liikenteessä mahdollisimman yksinkertainen rata ja monimutkaiset junat, tiheässä mahdollisimman yksinkertaiset junat ja ratainfra saa olla monimutkaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samoin päinhän nämä näkyy olevan  Voi sen sanoa noinkin, sillä tasavirtatekniikalla toteutetusta sähhköistyksestä tekee kalliimman kilometriä kohden syöttöasemien suurempi tarve, kun niitä pitää olla tiheässä tehohäviöiden takia...


Mun käsitykseni liikenteen sähköjärjestelmien historiasta ja kehityksen syistä menee niin, että aluksi tehtiin tasavirtalaitteita, koska se oli yksinkertaisinta. Siis sekä tasavirran tuotanto että sen käyttö. Vaihtovirtajärjestelmiin mentiin siksi, että voitiin käyttää muuntajia. Pitkän matkan sähkön siirrossa oli voitava käyttää korkeata jännitettä, jotta virta saatiin pieneksi, sillä virta teki sähköjohdosta paksun eli kalliin.

Muuntaja on yksinkertainen ilman liikkuvia osia toimiva laite, jolla muunnetaan vaihtovirran jännite. Tasavirtajärjestelmissä sama asia oli tehtävä muuttajalla, joka on yhteen rakennettu moottorin ja generaattorin yhdistelmä. Siinä siis on pyörivä roottori. Muuttajien tekeminen isoille tehoille on huono ratkaisu.

Raitioteillä yleistyi 600 voltin jännite ja tasavirta, koska tasavirta valittiin jo 1800-luvun lopulla ja 600 voltin jännite kyettiin eristämään mm. puurakenteilla. Sivukisko yleistyi metroissa, koska tunnelin tekeminen oli kallista, ja sivukisko vei vähemmän poikkipinta-alaa kuin ajojohto. Sivukisko oli myös jykevä ja siinä saatiin kulkemaan isoja virtoja ohueen kuparilankaan nähden.

Metrojen 750 voltin sivukiskovirroitus riittää juuri noin 130 metrin metrojuniin. Mutta ei oikeisiin juniin. Siksi rautateitä sähköistettiin vähintään 1,5 kilovoltilla. Ja taivasalla ajojohdoin (joitain poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta), koska tilasta ei ole pulaa ja vältetään sivukiskon hengenvaara ihmisille.

Vaihtovirtasähköveturin rakenteen ydinosa on päämuuntaja, joka muuntaa ajojohdon jännitteen pienemmäksi, jotta sitä voidaan turvallisesti viedä veturin rakenteissa. Eli matalammalla jännitteellä, jonka kanssa eristysrakenteet ovat helpompia. Päämuuntajasta saadaan ulos eri jännitteitä. Vanhanaikaisissa sähkövetureissa tehoa säädettiin johtamalla ajomoottoreille näitä vaihtelevia jännitteitä. Tasavirtaveturissa tehoa säädettiin sarjavastuksilla, jotka tuottivat lämpöä ja kuluttivat siis energiaa hukkaan. Tässäkin vaihtovirta on eduksi, kun siinä ei ole hukkalämpöä tuottavia tehonsäätövastuksia.

Nykyään elektroniikka on tehnyt kaiken aivan toiseksi. Ratamoottorit ovat pääasiassa vaihtovirralla toimivia oikosulkumoottoreita. Kierrosnopeutta säädetään muuttuvalla taajuudella. Siis ei sarjavastuksilla eikä muuntajan antojännitteen valinnalla.

Päämuuntajan ja ratamoottoreiden välissä on tehoelektroniikkaa. Tälle tehoelektroniikalle on melkein yhdentekevää, minkälaista sähköä se ottaa. Sähkön taloudellinen siirtäminen radan yhteydessä on siten ainoa virtajärjestelmän valintaan vaikuttava tekijä. Periaatteessa, sillä käytännössä ollaan tietenkin sidottuja historiaan siitä, minkälainen virtajärjestelmä joskus on valittu.

Meillä rautateilla on käytössä 25 kV ja vaihtovirta, jotta ajolankaan saadaan juniin riittävä teho. Tämä on yksi ilo siitä, että meillä sähköistys toteutettiin niinkin myöhään kuin 1960-luvulla.

Antero

----------


## Resiina

Sekalaista Syksy 2011
Sekalaista Joulukuu 2011-Tammikuu 2012
Kuulutuksia

----------


## Resiina

Lunta tupaan 01-03.02.2012

----------


## zige94

H229/H220 matkustajille avoinna olevat vaunut sisältä kuvattuna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuOLNdCZxXI

Ja matkustajilta suljettu aggregaattivaunu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpbNf5rd5_g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wYGFCUNA1s

----------


## Resiina

Sekalaisia otoksia Helmikuun ensimmäiseltä puoliskolta

----------


## Resiina

http://youtu.be/pookmqBvOVs

----------


## Resiina

Sekalaista rautateiltä
http://youtu.be/MdYCrf1y8IM

----------


## Resiina

Suomen Rautatiehistoriallinen Seura ry:n järjestämä suomen rautateiden 150 vuotis juhlajuna Helsingistä Hämeenlinnaan 17.03.2012
Osa 1 Rataosavideo Helsinki Hämenlinna (Kuvattu takaohjaamosta käsin)
http://youtu.be/OozaDsTQyPg
Osa 2 Hämeenlinnan kierros linja-autolla
http://youtu.be/Jmm6nMEC-aU
Osa 3 Sekalaista
http://youtu.be/7i1GGio4PDI

----------


## zige94

IC2 174 saapuu Helsinkiin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YurOUtKg5A
IC2 184 lähtee Tikkurilasta Helsinkiä kohti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Iwtt2L4iNo

----------


## zige94

Pakettikatkojuna h229 saapuu Tapanilaan
Dv12:sta irrotetaan aggregaattivaunusta
Dv12:sta kytketään Eil -vaunuun

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tällainen video löytyi Youtubesta, siinä matkustetaan junalla Kilosta Helsinkiin ja esitellään Helsingin päärautatieaseman ympäristöä vuonna 1998:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHo6WCyo12Y

Kovasti ovat maisemat 14 vuoden aikana muuttuneet. L-juna ei kulje enää nykyisin kuin öisin. Eikä enää ole puna-keltaisia Sm2-juniakaan.

----------


## Resiina

Junia maalis-huhtikuulta 2012
http://youtu.be/cwQRi9eE0a0

----------


## Joonas Pio

Käykääpäs katsomassa VR:n 150-vuotisjuhlamainos, jos ette ole sitä vielä tehneet. Se on nimittäin aikas hieno!  :Very Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta96HD3MYuI

----------


## zige94

Paljon junavideoita pitkästä aikaa  :Smile:  Kaikki kuvattu Helsingin asemalla tänään 25.4.2012

Tunnukseton lähijuna Riihimäelle, lähtöaika 17:00 (jos joku tietää tämän junannumeron, olisin kiitollinen  :Smile:  Eli H2xx)
IC2 177 Tampereelle
IC50:n menossa varikolle
IC2 111 Kouvolaan
IC 57 Vaasaan
Pendolino 52 saapuu Oulusta
Pendolino 76 saapuu Kuopiosta heti S52:n perässä
Tolstoi P31 Moskovaan, mukana oli myös salonkivaunu A41 josta kuva kuvasivustolleni ilmestymässä yön aikana
AE31 saapuu Pietarista
IC2 179 Poriin
R-juna Riihimäelle
Pari Sr2 veturia menossa ratapihalle
P265:n autovaunujen saapuminen, vaunuston saapuminen sekä koko pötkön lähtö. Teksteistä ei kannata välittää, video on menossa myös pariin muuhun kanavaan.

----------


## SD202

> Paljon junavideoita pitkästä aikaa  Kaikki kuvattu Helsingin asemalla tänään 25.4.2012
> 
> Pendolino 52 saapuu Oulusta


Kas, meikäläinen on päässyt filmille... :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> (jos joku tietää tämän junannumeron, olisin kiitollinen  Eli H2xx


Ulkomuistista sanoisin, että juna on 9701. Tai ainakin joskus se on ollut tuolla numerolla. 2xx-sarjan junat on veturivetoisia. En nyt pysty numeroa tarkistamaan, nykyisestä sijainnistani kun on tiedon lähteille jokunen tuhatta kilometriä matkaa...




> AE31 saapuu Pietarista


Videon otsikon perusteella siis juna 36.

----------


## zige94

> Kas, meikäläinen on päässyt filmille...


Pendolinoa olit ollut ajelemassa sitten, vai?  :Smile:  Olin stalkkaamassa tarkoituksella niitä peräkkäin tulevia Pendolinoja.




> Ulkomuistista sanoisin, että juna on 9701. Tai ainakin joskus se on ollut tuolla numerolla. 2xx-sarjan junat on veturivetoisia. En nyt pysty numeroa tarkistamaan, nykyisestä sijainnistani kun on tiedon lähteille jokunen tuhatta kilometriä matkaa...


Selvä, kiitoksia. Itse muistelin että ko. vuoro olisi normaalisti veturivetoinen.. Mutta taitaakin olla sitten iha tunnukseton parin Sm4:n kokoonpano?




> Videon otsikon perusteella siis juna 36.


Juu, niinhän se muutenkin onkin. Itse en virhettä huomannut, tarkkasilmäinen olet  :Wink:  Eli videon otsikko pitää paikkaansa, eli on AE36:n, ei täällä mainittu AE31

----------


## tlajunen

> Selvä, kiitoksia. Itse muistelin että ko. vuoro olisi normaalisti veturivetoinen.. Mutta taitaakin olla sitten iha tunnukseton parin Sm4:n kokoonpano?


Ainakin aiemmin tuo on vanhoilla Sm:illä ajettu. Ja silloin siis numeroltaan 9701. Nykytilanne on itselleni hämärä, odotellaan tietävämpien vastauksia.

----------


## SD202

> Pendolinoa olit ollut ajelemassa sitten, vai?  Olin stalkkaamassa tarkoituksella niitä peräkkäin tulevia Pendolinoja.


En sentään. Tallustan laiturilla ja yritän välttyä joutumasta linssin eteen.  :Wink: 
No, seuraavalla kerralla täytyy tulla moikkaamaan.

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 08.05.2012 klo 14.30-15.05
http://youtu.be/hjZOE2lPklw

----------


## JSL

Suosin nykyään vimeota: 
https://vimeo.com/39629539 U:gin tavarajuna Ihalan vaihteella (Tur).. 29.3.2012

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisilla 12.05.2012
http://youtu.be/jD4lijES7Jw

----------


## Resiina

*Äitienpäivän 13.05.2012 Lättäajelut*
Viikki-Oulunkylä (Metron Huoltoraide)
http://youtu.be/i_y03uPy3-Y
Tikkurila-Hakkilan sorakuoppa
http://youtu.be/fakkr27sBbo
Helsinki-Oulunkylä-Viikki
http://youtu.be/7e2BZ4hiHqc
Ja lopuksi vielä sekalaista
http://youtu.be/9uzfS3E2184

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cqLqmOwvzM

Sm4 saapuu Tampereelle

----------


## Count

Tälle saattaisi olla ehkä parempikin paikka mutta tuli Venäjän reissulla bongattua pieni paikallisjuna. Valitettavasti videolle en ehtinyt saamaan junan tuloa asemalle enkä lähtöä kokonaisuudessaan kun satuimme paikalle senverta myöhään.

http://heinola.org/~count/kuvia/juna/

Ilmeisesti siellä on jonkinmoinen radanparannustyö käynnissä, sen kummemmin asiaa tuntematta näytti uuden radan kaarresäteet olevan huomattavasti vanhaa rataa loivemmat joten lienee myös nopeuden nosto mielessä.

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie
http://youtu.be/ITSI97WTpPs

----------


## Resiina

Otoksia vuodelta 2006
http://youtu.be/9sOCH0XNCZo
Höyryä porvoon radalla
http://youtu.be/ijIjH1cB0Lg

----------


## Knightrider

Paikallista junaliikennettä keskellä Viron maaseutua
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9517263A9312F932
Kuvattu 6.6.2012. Matkustettuakin tuli aamulla Pärnusta Lellen kautta Viljandiin ja takaisin. Reitti ei ole mitä suorin, mutta bussireitin varrella olisi ollut tietöitä tukkeena. Virossa junaliikenne on n. 25% bussiliikennettä edullisempi tapa matkustaa, mutta busseja kulkee tiheämmin. Sekä tie- että rataverkko olivat huonossa kunnossa ainakin siellä, missä itse suhailin. Myös täysin uudistetut tiet oli rakennettu huonolle pohjalle. Eritasoristeyksiä ei pahemmin ollut.

----------


## Resiina

Pasila 12-13.06.2012 mm autovaunujen yhdistämine P265:n
http://youtu.be/ikYInCjbxuk

----------


## TEP70

> Tälle saattaisi olla ehkä parempikin paikka mutta tuli Venäjän reissulla bongattua pieni paikallisjuna. Valitettavasti videolle en ehtinyt saamaan junan tuloa asemalle enkä lähtöä kokonaisuudessaan kun satuimme paikalle senverta myöhään.
> 
> http://heinola.org/~count/kuvia/juna/
> 
> Ilmeisesti siellä on jonkinmoinen radanparannustyö käynnissä, sen kummemmin asiaa tuntematta näytti uuden radan kaarresäteet olevan huomattavasti vanhaa rataa loivemmat joten lienee myös nopeuden nosto mielessä.


Tuossahan on suurena linjana taustalla tavaraliikenteen siirtäminen kulkemaan Losevon (Kiviniemi) ja Kamennogorskin (Antrea) kautta Pietarin ja Viipurin välillä. Vanha päärata jäisi lähinnä henkilöliikenteen käyttöön. Nopeudennostoon (>100 km/h) tuskin on tarvetta. Viipuri-Antrea-rataosa siis perusparannetaan kauttaaltaan. Kuvanottopaikan kohdalla tulee olemaan jatkossa kaksoisraide (Vozrozhdenie-Kamennogorsk) Jossain vaiheessa tulee perässä myös sähköistys.

(Joku varmaan kohta avautuu noista neuvostoperäisistä paikannimistä, mutta valitettavasti niillä nyt kuitenkin kartoissa pääsääntöisesti toimitaan.)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Junan ohjaamosta kuvattu video Riika-Jelgava-Riika -reitistä kuusinkertaisella nopeutuksella: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BldO_qcf38

----------


## zige94

Juhannusjunan veturista Sr2 3202:sta kuvattu:

Juhannusjuna lähtee Tampereelta
Juhannusjuna saapuu Parkanoon

----------


## Resiina

Humppila ja Jokioinen 15.07.2012
http://youtu.be/cn8bM-AzTuY

----------


## Resiina

Höyryfestivaalit 2012
http://youtu.be/NPdfOz2fS2w

----------


## zige94

Perinnejuna Valtteri saapuu Helsinkiin ensimmäistä ajoaan varten. http://youtu.be/5yOAlx5MS6g
Valtterin kyydissä HElsinki - Tikkurila, juna P667. http://youtu.be/0oO5wtqoQiY
Valtteri lähtee Tikkurilasta takas Helsinkiin: http://youtu.be/ZmL9KalDgGY
Valtteri lähtee Tikkurilaan: http://youtu.be/eHWTb7QHrzk
Steamrailin Tk3 saapuu Keravalle: http://youtu.be/ywIfbe6Nlng
Matkustusta Sm4:lla Tikkurilasta Helsinkiin: http://youtu.be/uNsL3O8Vl5Q
Tk3 saapuu kääntöpäydältä junan eteen: http://youtu.be/T0xBYA0B1lM
Tk3 lähtee kohti Porvoota: http://youtu.be/m1n91TtV6X8

----------


## zige94

N-juna Keravalle ohittaa Korson aseman
Pahoittelen huonoa laatua.. Järkkäri oli tehnyt kivan tempun, eli tuhlannut akkunsa loppuun  :Sad:

----------


## tlajunen

> N-juna Keravalle ohittaa Korson aseman
> Pahoittelen huonoa laatua.. Järkkäri oli tehnyt kivan tempun, eli tuhlannut akkunsa loppuun


Monelta kuvattu?

----------


## zige94

> Monelta kuvattu?


N. 22:13-14 aikoihin.. (22:07 Tikkurilasta, eli ilmeisesti 21:46 Helsingistä)

Lisäys: Näköjään 22:12 puhelimen lisäämän aikaleiman mukaan.

----------


## zige94

Matkustusta lättähatulla Lohja - Lohja keskusta - Lohja

----------


## Resiina

Hyvinkää rautatiejuhlaa
http://youtu.be/h1Xm0XozJJk

----------


## zige94

Iso kasa videoita eiliseltä:

Ukko-Pekka saapuu Kirkniemeen (P515)
Hr1 1009 Karjaan asemalla (H?1941)
Junan 1941 kokoonpano sisältä kuvattuna, samalla kuultiin kuulutuskin junassa  :Smile: 
1941:n lähtee Lohjalta kohti Riihimäkeä
Pikajuna 501 (Valtteri) saapuu Karjaalta Lohjalle
Pikajuna 501 (Valtteri) lähtee Nummelasta Hyvinkäälle
Turun Prinsessa saapuu Nummelaan n. 20min myöhässä (H524)
Turun Prinsessa siirtyy junan toiseen päähän Hangossa Hanko Pohjoisen kautta
Turun Prinsessa kiinnittyy H513:n runkoon Hangon raiteella 204
Turun Prinsessa savutti Tammisaaren asemalla. Ilmeisesti teki uutta pesää.

Pari muuta Karjaan asemalta:

IC2 959 lähtee Karjaalta Turkuun
Tupla-Pendo 967 lähtee Karjaalta Turkuun (akku loppu kesken videon...)



Vielä on muutamia videoita tulossa (puhelimessa vielä).

----------


## zige94

Täysvihreä tupla Sm4 lähtee Malmilta Helsinkiin I-junana

----------


## zige94

Videoita Oulusta:

S53 saapuu Ouluun
P266 lähtee Oulusta
P270 saapuu Kolarista Ouluun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIhyGLrz9Ag

----------


## zige94

H761 lähtee Joensuusta Nurmekseen

----------


## zige94

S41 tekee ylimääräisen pysähdyksen Riihimäelle

----------


## zige94

P262 lähtee Oulusta Helsinkiin
P904 lähtee Turun päärautatieasemalta Turun satamaan
IC2 950 saapuu Turun satamasta Turun päärautatieasemalle

----------


## zige94

P672 peruuttaa Helsingistä Ilmalaan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMI3415DLfk

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:46 ----------

Sm4-yksiköt kiinnittyvät toisiinsa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5y5vhe-qMQ

----------


## zige94

Allegro 37 ohittaa Oulunkylän raidetta 3 pitkin

----------


## zige94

AE33 lähtee Helsingin aamussa kohti Pietaria
Deeveri tuo Gfotin P266:n perään Oulussa

----------


## Resiina

Tavarajuna Vuosaaresta 03.10.2012 Keravalla
http://youtu.be/BSxpzdOkvh8

----------


## zige94

Uusia videoita Jyväskylästä, kaikki kuvattu lauantaina 13.10.2012

IC 934 saapuu ja lähtee Jyväskylästä Turkuun
IC 921 saapuu ja lähtee Jyväskylästä Pieksämäelle
H450 saapuu Vaasasta Jyväskylään
Pendolino 91 saapuu Helsingistä Jyväskylään

----------


## Resiina

MRY:n syysretki 13-14.10.2012 Tampere-Kokemäki-Pori-Kokemäki-Rauma-Tampere
Rataosa Tampere-Kokemäki 13.10.2012
http://youtu.be/Bkw4IVzJrQM
Rataosa Kokemäki-Pori 13.10.2012
http://youtu.be/ebd30FzwHz0
Rataosa Kokemäki-Rauma 14.10.2012
http://youtu.be/6JD8MGyiJ6I

----------


## zige94

Kaikki kuvattu 20.10.

P274 saapuu KEmijärveltä Helsinkiin
IC2 85 lähtee Helsingistä Jyväskylään
Pendolino 45 Helsingistä Seinäjoelle, saapuu Helsingin asemalla Ilmalan varikolta
H445 saapuu Vaasaan (Jyväskylästä)
S62 lähtee Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin
H450 saapuu Vaasasta Seinäjoelle

----------


## zige94

Taajamajuna 450 (Vaasa - Seinäjoki - Jyväskylä) lähtee Seinäjoelta kohti Jyväskylää
Taajamajuna 447 (Seinäjoki - Vaasa) lähtee Seinäjoelta kohti Vaasaa
IC 54 lähtee Seinäjoelta kohti Helsinkiä (kuvattu aseman lähellä olevalta tasoristeykseltä)
Pienimuotoinen valoshow jota sai ihailla koko matkan Eipt:in ikkunasta, joka oli heti veturin takana..  :Smile:

----------


## Aq-Zu

Video Pendolino 91:stä joka liikennöitiin Pikajuna/Ic -kalustoilla 28.10.2012.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK56QaFk9pk

----------


## zige94

> Video Pendolino 91:stä joka liikennöitiin Pikajuna/Ic -kalustoilla 28.10.2012.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK56QaFk9pk


IC-kalusto tuo junatunnukseltaan on, toisaalta liikennetiedotus kertoo sen taas pikajunakalustoksi. Tunnetaan ns. vararunkona, jonka seikkailuista on vorgissa oikein oma ketjukin.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> IC-kalusto tuo junatunnukseltaan on, toisaalta liikennetiedotus kertoo sen taas pikajunakalustoksi. Tunnetaan ns. vararunkona, jonka seikkailuista on vorgissa oikein oma ketjukin.


siinä oli pikajuna ja IC kalustoja sekaisin... Yksi Ei-vaunu ja Rkt-ravintolavaunu... loput olivat yksikerroksisia IC vaunuja... ja tosiaan aikataulunäytössäkin luki että se korvattaisiin pelkillä pikajunakalustoilla  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> siinä oli pikajuna ja IC kalustoja sekaisin... Yksi Ei-vaunu ja Rkt-ravintolavaunu... loput olivat yksikerroksisia IC vaunuja... ja tosiaan aikataulunäytössäkin luki että se korvattaisiin pelkillä pikajunakalustoilla


Tiedän  :Smile:  Juurikin tuo vararunko on minulle todella tuttu, taitaa olla sibben ex vaunuja siinä myös.

----------


## zige94

S94 saapuu Helsinkiin, kuvattu 6.11. n. klo 00:55.

----------


## zige94

IC50 saapuu 2h41min myöhässä Helsinkiin
IC2 177 lähtee Helsingistä Tampereella
IC2 111 lähtee Helsingistä Kouvolaan
P31 lähtee Helsingistä Moskovaan
S57 lähtee Helsingistä Vaasaan
AE39 lähtee Helsingistä Pietariin
IC2 179 lähtee Helsingistä Tampereelle
P265 lähtee Helsingistä Kemijärvelle

Youtube-kanavallani on jo 191 videota, joista n. 160 on joukkoliikenneaiheisia.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Iltaliikennettä Mankissa. S-lähijuna ohittamassa Mankin seisakkeen ja tasoristeyksen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL8UbP16Ii0

----------


## zige94

IC2 111 lähtee Kouvolaan
P31 Tolstoi lähtee Moskovaan
IC -vaunun välikkö täynnä lunta

----------


## Resiina

Uusi kamera mutta vanhat kujeet eli kamera testausta Kerava 06.12.2012 klo 12.18-13.25
http://youtu.be/nwcCxEW8ts8

----------


## Resiina

Rataosavideo Kemijärvi-Kelloselkä 08.12.2012
Osa 1 Kemijärvi-Joutsijärvi
http://youtu.be/dkgI7JJHC5U
Osa 2 Joutsijärvi-Salla
http://youtu.be/y0_S7uCx9WA
Osa 3 Salla-Kelloselkä. Huom VAROITUS ! tämä videopätkä sisältää Lätän ja Poron kolarin, eli teitä on nyt varoitettu.
http://youtu.be/w4htGEepOj8

----------


## zige94

12.12. kuvattuja:

H235 lähtee Helsingistä Kouvolaan
IC 54 saapuu Rovaniemeltä Helsinkiin
IC2 967 lähtee Helsingistä Turkuun
IC 113 lähtee Helsingistä Kouvolaan

13.12. kuvattu:

P265 ohittaa Tapanilan aseman n. 25minuuttia myöhässä (myöhästyminen johtui vaihdeviasta)

----------


## zige94

IC2 180 lähtee Hämeenlinnasta: http://youtu.be/t8JfCxjDgLo

----------


## zige94

P550 lähtee Helsingin asemalta Ilmalan varikolle (60550?)
P552 lähtee Ilmalan varikolle (60552?)

----------


## Aq-Zu

InterCity 921 Saapuu Tampereelle - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFEIBygzzDM

..ja InterCity2 90 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxZhDhbaWp0

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

Norjan yleisradioyhtiö NRK on jälleen tuottanut uuden "junavideon", jossa seurataan junan matkaa reaaliajassa:
nyt vuorossa on Nordlandsbanan eli rataosuus Trondheim-Bodø. NSB:n päiväjuna taittaa matkan 9 tunnissa ja 50 minuutissa.

Osoitteessa www.nrk.no/nordlandsbanen/ on katsottavissa joko 29.12. Norjan tv:ssä lähetetty versio, joka sisältää musiikkia, haastatteluja ja kuvaa useista eri kuvakulmista (pääpaino kuitenkin itse radalla) tai koko matka veturista eteenpäin kuvattuna. Matka on kuvattu kaikkina neljänä vuodenaikana, eli katsottavaa riittää!

Nordlandsbanan on jo seitsemäs osa NRK:n "Minutt for minutt"-sarjaa. 
Alkuperäinen Bergensbanen (Bergen-Oslo vuodelta 2009) löytyy enää latauksena tai DVD:nä, mutta muut voi katsella netissä:
Bybanen i Bergen (2010)Flåmsbana (Myrdal-Flåm, 2010)Holmenkollbanen (2011)ja laivamatkat
Hurtigruten (Bergen-Kirkkoniemi, 134 tuntia, 2011)Telemarkskanalen (2012)

----------


## Aq-Zu

3.1.2013

Yksi Venäjän tilausjunista. P551 Lähtee Helsingistä kohti Moskovaa - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMFEW...ature=youtu.be

----------


## zige94

Tupla-Allegro 37 lähtee Helsingistä Pietariin
Tilausjuna P551 lähtee kohti Moskovaa

----------


## Aq-Zu

4.11.2013 pari otosta.

Venäjän tilausjuna P 551 saapuu Helsinkiin valmistautumaan lähtöä Moskovaan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm1ISBlVFpU

P 565 Ohittaa Oulunkylän aseman.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzBY6...ature=youtu.be

----------


## zige94

P711 lähtee Kajaanista kohti Rovaniemeä
P933 saapuu Turusta Tampereelle (tämä junahan on se, jossa on Turusta tulleet auto ja makuuvaunut Rovaniemelle)

----------


## Aq-Zu

Hauska kuulutus kuljettajalta monilla eri kielillä Lähijuna L:ssä  :Laughing: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb683dvFDsA

----------


## tlajunen

> Hauska kuulutus kuljettajalta monilla eri kielillä Lähijuna L:ssä 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mb683dvFDsA


Heh. Meni jakoon kuulutuksen tekijälle (joka on junamyyjä, ei kuljettaja).

----------


## zige94

> Heh. Meni jakoon kuulutuksen tekijälle (joka on junamyyjä, ei kuljettaja).


Harvemmin ne kuljettajat kuuluttelee mitään...  :Wink:  Ja taidan tietääkin kuka kyseinen junamyyjä oli. Tiedän nimeltä nimittäin yhen junamyyjän joka oli L-junassa juuri ennen keskiyötä Helsingissä lähteneessä vuorossa..

Hauska kuulutus kyllä..  :Wink:  6 eri kielellä taisi olla, suomen, ruotsin, enkun ja saksan kielet tunnistin.

----------


## tlajunen

> 6 eri kielellä taisi olla, suomen, ruotsin, enkun ja saksan kielet tunnistin.


Olisikohan ollut venäjä ja hollanti?

----------


## Dakkus

> Olisikohan ollut venäjä ja hollanti?


...lisäksi viro ja latvia. Yhteensä 8.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tämä on näköjään suunniteltu etukäteen. Eipä ihme. Voisi olla vaikeaa lennosta vetää tuota settiä. Täällä on litterointi: http://koti.mbnet.fi/tuukkar/uudenvuodenkuulutus.rtf

----------


## zige94

Dm12 4403 lähtee Savonlinnasta Pääskylahteen vaihtotyönä siivousta ja henkilökunnan taukoa varten.
IC 71 lähtee Mikkelin asemalta kohti Kajaania

----------


## zige94

S 107 lähtee Helsingistä Imatralle Ilmalan vararungolla

----------


## zige94

S 45 lähtee Helsingistä Ouluun
IC 5 lähtee Lappeenrannasta Joensuuhun. Kuljettaja myös tööttäsi hiukan meidän ohitse mentyään.

----------


## zige94

P31 lähtee Moskovaan Sr2:n johdolla
S 52 ja S 76 naitetaan onnistuneesti yhteen Helsingin asemalla

----------


## zige94

Ei ihan junavideota, mutta juniin liittyvä. Pikku Madeline tyttö pääsi ensi kertaa junan kyytiin ja innostui kovasti kun juna oli saapumassa asemalle: http://youtu.be/rvpCmKUo1Aw

----------


## JSL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0iyOyR1y6o 
Tavarajunassa Kymenlaaksosta tulleita Talgo-vaunuja.

----------


## Resiina

Jorvas Kirkkonummi
01.03.2013
klo 16,49-17,30
http://youtu.be/RgKOGGX1vlQ

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jorvas Kirkkonummi
> 01.03.2013
> klo 16,49-17,30
> http://youtu.be/RgKOGGX1vlQ


Olitko paikalta poissa kun Y-juna Karjaalle ohitti sen vai eikö sitä tullut ollenkaan?

----------


## Resiina

> Olitko paikalta poissa kun Y-juna Karjaalle ohitti sen vai eikö sitä tullut ollenkaan?


Olin siinä kun se meni ohi. otin siitä kuvan ja se on videolla viimeisenä lopetustekstin taustana http://vaunut.org/kuva/81170

----------


## zige94

Yksi uusi tulokas junalistaan: S 41 lähtee Helsingin asemalta kohti Oulua
Ja sitten H 761:n lähdöstä Joensuusta Nurmekseen talvinen video (ja kuljettajakin vilkutti)

----------


## zige94

Harlem Shake Kolari yöpikajuna edition

----------


## bussifriikki

> Harlem Shake Kolari yöpikajuna edition


Ensimmäinen Harlem Shake -video josta pidin  :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Ensimmäinen Harlem Shake -video josta pidin


 :Very Happy:  Kyllä! Kaikkein paras  :Wink:  Terveiset nyt melkein täydestä Eipt -vaunusta, täällä kyllä ei Harlem Shakea tällä kertaa vedellä.

----------


## zige94

P 273 lähtee Helsingistä kohti Rovaniemeä
IC 78 peruuttaa Helsingin asemalta Ilmalan varikolle.
Dr16 lähtee viemään autovaunua Oulun asemalla

----------


## zige94

Kolmen yksikön Sm5 ohittaa Tapanilan aseman K-junana
H 235 ohittaa Tapanilan aseman poikkeuksellisesti Sr1-vedolla

----------


## Resiina

Ohituksia ja sivuutuksia 18,02-14,03,2013 Savio-Tikkurila
http://youtu.be/8adY4rup330

----------


## zige94

H 225 lähtee poikkeuksellisesti Sm1/2-kalustolla

----------


## Piirka

> Norjan yleisradioyhtiö NRK... nyt vuorossa on Nordlandsbanan eli rataosuus Trondheim-Bodø. NSB:n päiväjuna taittaa matkan 9 tunnissa ja 50 minuutissa.
> 
> Osoitteessa www.nrk.no/nordlandsbanen/ on katsottavissa joko 29.12. Norjan tv:ssä lähetetty versio, joka sisältää musiikkia, haastatteluja ja kuvaa useista eri kuvakulmista (pääpaino kuitenkin itse radalla) tai koko matka veturista eteenpäin kuvattuna. Matka on kuvattu kaikkina neljänä vuodenaikana


Yle Teemalla alkaa pitkänäperjantaina 29.3. klo 10 kymmentuntinen TV-versio. NRK:n nettisivulla voi valita joko tuon TV-version, ilman häiritseviä tekstityksiä  :Wink:  tai näkymää ohjaamosta neljänä eri vuodenaikana. Ja kuudentena vaihtoehtona ohjaamonäkymät kaikista vuodenajoista nelikenttäsimultaanivideoina. Videokuvakentän alla on junan reittikartta. Viemällä osoittimen mustan pampulan kohdalle, ilmestyy kartan oikeaan alakulmaan tietoa ratakohdan korkeudesta merenpinnan yläpuolella. Pampuloita klikkaamalla voi videolla siirtyä eteenpäin (tai taaksepäin).

----------


## Resiina

Tolsa 28.03.2013
http://youtu.be/VJKF75CEXaY

----------


## Aq-Zu

30.3.

P 663 lähtee Helsingistä kohti Kolaria

----------


## zige94

Tavarajuna ohittaa Riihimäen aseman
Dv12 pari Riihimäen asemalla

----------


## zige94

Kuvasin videolle Ilmalan "kirjavan" vararungon kokoonpanon (Ehft, Ei, Rbkt, Ex, Ex, Ex, Sr1 (välillä Sr2)) sen ollessa "suorittamassa" päivittäistä seisontaansa Helsingin aseman raiteelle 11.

----------


## zige94

T 3284 Vaskiluodosta Seinäjoelle ohittaa Konepajankadun tasoristeyksen Vaasassa

H 443 Seinäjoelta Vaasaan ohittaa Ruutikellarintien tasoristeyksen

H 446 lähtee Vaasan asemalta kohti Seinäjokea

H 445:n runko siirtyy Vaasan asemalta hiukan eteenpäin heti Konepajankadun tasoristeyksen eteen, jotta S 62 mahtuisi Vaasan asemalle poimimaan matkustajat kyytiin

S 62 lähtee Vaasasta kohti Helsinkiä

Dv12 siirtyy ratapihalta 450:n rungon eteen

H 450 lähtee Vaasan asemalta kohti Jyväskylää (Seinäjoen kautta)

H 456 lähtee Vaasan asemalta Seinäjoelle

H 447 saapuu Seinäjoelta Vaasaan


Tässä on siis kuvattu kaikki junat H 441:n ja H 452:n (junat joilla reissasin) välillä mitä Vaasassa tuli, PAITSI S 61:n saapuminen (ei ollut tarpeeksi kiinnostava ja pitihän sitä jossain välissä käydä syömässä). Normaalit kuvat samoista junista löytyvät täältä

Videoissa junista 3284, 443, 446, 445 ja 450 oli Dv12 vetureina ja junissa 456 ja 447 Sr1 sekä 62:ssa Sm3 7013.

----------


## zige94

Edo saapuu esittelyyn Helsingin asemalle
Edo:n esittelyrunko ulkoapäin kuvattuna

----------


## Resiina

Kerava-Kytömaa-Oikorata Tuusula/Järvenpää
28.04.2013 klo 16.00-n 21.00
http://youtu.be/iHtTS3DLrcY

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kerava-Kytömaa-Oikorata Tuusula/Järvenpää
> 28.04.2013 klo 16.00-n 21.00
> http://youtu.be/iHtTS3DLrcY


Hieno video, tuntui kuin olisin itse ollut paikalla.

----------


## Matkalainen

Norsk Hydron Hydro Train.

----------


## Hape

Tukholmasta Saltsjöbadeniin liikennöivän Saltsjöbanan'n sata vuotta vanha ohjausvaunu on saatu entisöityä. 
Tässä video koeajosta:

http://youtu.be/qYxPiRRcPSw

----------


## zige94

Kaks Edo-ohjausvaunua ohittaa Tapanilan aseman paluumatkalla Laajakankaan testiradalta. Kuvausaika 3.5. klo 01:59. http://youtu.be/OyGIKVVsBig

----------


## Karosa

> Tukholmasta Saltsjöbadeniin liikennöivän Saltsjöbanan'n sata vuotta vanha ohjausvaunu on saatu entisöityä. 
> Tässä video koeajosta:


Kyllä huomaa, että olemme Suomessa pahasti jäljessä raideliikenteessä..  :Icon Frown:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä huomaa, että olemme Suomessa pahasti jäljessä raideliikenteessä..


Onhan suomessa ollut ohjausvaunuja aikasemminkin. Vanhimmat liikenteessä olevat ovat tunnettuja nimellä Sm1/Sm2 (Eiob/Eioc). Näitäkin vanhempia on tainnut olla, mutten niitä muista kun junahistoriaa en kovin hyvin tunne/en ole perehtynyt.

----------


## Hape

Ja jos lisätiedot Saltsjöbanan veteraanikalustosta kiinnostaa, niin:

http://www.cybis.se/mv15/

Sivulla on paljon kuvia, tekstit saa,ainakin osittain, myös englanniksi

----------


## Resiina

01,05,2013 NYKARLEBY JERNVÄG
Kovjoki osa 1 Aamu
http://youtu.be/15dzDoFUo_4
Kovjoki osa 2 Kovjoki-Åttan
http://youtu.be/pNlQ04ZVZmU
Kovjoki osa 3 Åttan-Kovjoki
http://youtu.be/z9Ltcg7p-zo
Kovjoki osa 4
http://youtu.be/Iihv-0lmVIs

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 08-09.06.2013
Minkiö osa 1 2013 06 08 Kaluston siirtoa
http://youtu.be/2PGL9BKL5Z8
Minkiö osa 2 2013 06 08 Vaihtotöitä
http://youtu.be/tYv4YM7WW7I
Minkiö osa 3 2013 06 08 Höyryt
http://youtu.be/zO6dfPEqN-0
Minkiö osa 4 2013 06 09 Vaihtotöitä
http://youtu.be/FbUqwk-1M6k

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 16.06.2013
http://youtu.be/1xMQJEC3e6o

----------


## Resiina

Juhannusviikonloppu 2013 Jokioisten museorautatiellä
http://youtu.be/5sQNOJbfbrk

----------


## Albert

http://youtu.be/Eoo-MfSUS-w

----------


## Resiina

Nurmijärvi, Rajamäki 24,06,2013
http://youtu.be/ZcB62izNiOs
klo 22,00

----------


## Karel

Tkoslovakian nopein höyryveturi Albatros vauhdissa. Kuvattu moottoritieltä Prahan lähellä.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lshonZbzAkw

Ja sama veturi Brnon keskustassa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbGFiuXvpS0

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 29-30,06,2013
Morella Humppilasta Minkiölle 29,06,2013
http://youtu.be/R7ySW7KMC1A
Junaliikennettä 30,06,2013
http://youtu.be/zXgnCebmT_c

----------


## Karel

koda 109E cab-view 0200 km/h
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBZNVhfcAqw

----------


## TKoskinen

P 715 Kuopiosta Ouluun ohittaa Pyylammintien tasoristeyksen Siilinjärvellä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hvHp2YCaCY

----------


## Karel

Neljä höyryveturia vetää 2 400 tonnia painava tavarajuna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lQ5vgrw7dg

----------


## TKoskinen

H 784 Pieksämäellä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fArZZn7ycxI

P 911 Jyväskylässä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OugMkY7kfLk

IC 707 Pieksämäellä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0fzxzQkJho

P 928 Jyväskylässä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3bT9nKVPzc

----------


## TKoskinen

T 4036 Kononoffin tasoristeyksessä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQsXMVk6CyE

T 4472 Kononoffin tasoristeyksessä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ0xJJX8Czs

----------


## JSL

Kuriositeettinä tohon 4036, edessä on Hkbar ettei tarvita mitään apulenkkejä. Välillä ton paluujunassa nähty vaikka kuinka monta niitä U:gista tulossa. 
Noh Dr13 ajalta edessä oli jopa 8 niitä vanhoja korkeakaavelisia Hk-sukusia vaunuja.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuriositeettinä tohon 4036, edessä on Hkbar ettei tarvita mitään apulenkkejä. Välillä ton paluujunassa nähty vaikka kuinka monta niitä U:gista tulossa. 
> Noh Dr13 ajalta edessä oli jopa 8 niitä vanhoja korkeakaavelisia Hk-sukusia vaunuja.


Joskus (kahdella veturilla operoitaessa) Hkbar-vaunuista on sekin hyöty, että tällöin suurin sallittu vetovoima on 450 kN. Apulenkillä suurin sallittu vetovoima on 350 kN.

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 14,07,2013
Soravaihde, Humppila ja Minkiö, Jokioinen
http://youtu.be/hSgIoIt2QoE

----------


## Resiina

Öljyjuna Haarajoella ja Keravalla 16,07,2013
http://youtu.be/AlwbhpAbiHw

----------


## TKoskinen

P 924 saapuu Turun satamaan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRwO4Eq2cP0

IC2 951 pysähtyy Kupittaalla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jDn3PrGjec

----------


## tlajunen

> P 924 saapuu Turun satamaan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRwO4Eq2cP0


Tämä oli ilmeisesti maanatailta. Junan veturi päätyi myöhemmin IC 972:n keulille, ja ilmeisesti päätyi Turun päärautatieasemalta lähtiessään myös muistikorteille...

----------


## TKoskinen

> Tämä oli ilmeisesti maanatailta. Junan veturi päätyi myöhemmin IC 972:n keulille, ja ilmeisesti päätyi Turun päärautatieasemalta lähtiessään myös muistikorteille...


Kyllä päätyi, mä tunnistinkin sut  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:51 ----------

Edo-ohjausvaunullinen IC2 964 ohittaa Pitäjänmäen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USTtEaEV_eY

----------


## TKoskinen

Dv12 2632 päivystäjänä Pasilan autojuna-asemalla: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcTJqFH2tXs

----------


## hmikko

Synkemmän puoleinen tapaus: Espanjan ylinopeusjunan suistuminen tallentui videolle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH_IjAxDwLo

----------


## 339-DF

> Synkemmän puoleinen tapaus: Espanjan ylinopeusjunan suistuminen tallentui videolle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH_IjAxDwLo


Tuo näyttäisi siltä, että veturi (painavampi) tuntuu pysyvän kiskoilla, mutta sen takana olevat (kevyet) vaunut suistuvat ja vetävät sitten veturinkin mukanaan. Painostako tuo johtuu?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo näyttäisi siltä, että veturi (painavampi) tuntuu pysyvän kiskoilla, mutta sen takana olevat (kevyet) vaunut suistuvat ja vetävät sitten veturinkin mukanaan. Painostako tuo johtuu?


Hyvä kysymys. Todennäköisesti, muttei suoraan. Keskipakovoima (joka todella on todellinen) ja normaalivoima (eli painovoima, joka painaa junaa rataa kohti) kun ovat molemmat kaksi kertaa painavammalla vaunulla kaksi kertaa suurempia. Siis yhtä paljon kuin suurempi massa auttaa pitämään vaunua kiskoissa, yhtä paljon se myös pyrkii heittämään sitä ulos. Painopiste ei liene vaunuissa merkittävästi ylempänä; ennemminkin päinvastoin.

Nopeus kuitenkin aiheuttanee värähtelyä, joissa massa ei toimikaan samalla tavoin lineaarisesti. Ehkä se on sitten ollut syynä sille, että vaunut ovat nousseet veturia aiemmin kiskoilta. Saattaa siinä olla myös jotain muutakin dynaamista liikettä, joka ei kohdistu ensimmäiseen vaunuun koskaan samalla tavoin (olipa se painavampi tai ei). Mahdollisesti myös sillä, että juna jarruttaa, jolloin perässä tuleva massa työntää edellä kulkevaa, joten juna pyrkii taittumaan liitoskohdista ulos. Ja koska AVE 350:ssä on jakobintelit (eli jakobsintelit tai paremminkin Jakobs-telit, ollakseni vanhan virheen korjaava), se toki kestää tätä paremmin, mutta sitten kun se lähtee, se nimenomaan lähtee vaunuista. Veturin ja ensimmäisen vaunun välissä kun on tavallinen kytkin, joten siitä juna pääsee taittumaan helpommin, jolloin veturi jää radalle mutta vaunut lähtevät pötkössä ulos.

Tämä siis valistunutta arvailua.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja koska AVE 350:ssä on jakobintelit


Suistunut juna oli "Talgo 250", joka RENFE'llä tunnetaan Serie 130:na (EDIT: näemmä saman vehkeen hybridiversio: 730). Siinä ei ole jacobs-telejä vaunuissa - eikä telejä lainkaan. Siinä on akselittomat yksittäiset pyörät nivelten kohdalla.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RENFE_Class_130

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suistunut juna oli "Talgo 250", joka RENFE'llä tunnetaan Serie 130:na (EDIT: näemmä saman vehkeen hybridiversio: 730). Siinä ei ole jacobs-telejä vaunuissa - eikä telejä lainkaan. Siinä on akselittomat yksittäiset pyörät nivelten kohdalla.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RENFE_Class_130


Aah, katsoin videosta, että nokka näyttää 350:ltä enkä tarkistanut mistään, mutta näköjään Talgo 250:ssä on hyvin samanlainen muotoilu. Ja AVE 350:hän on myös oikeasti Talgo 350, Espanjassa S-102. Ja molemmissa tosiaan on tuo Talgon telitön patenttiratkaisu. Mikä ei tosin selitystäni muuta kuitenkaan. Molemmissa on kuitenkin tavalliset telit veturissa sekä ensimmäisen vaunun etupäässä (ja vastaavasti takapäässä junaa).

----------


## ess

> Hyvä kysymys. Todennäköisesti, muttei suoraan. Keskipakovoima (joka todella on todellinen) ja normaalivoima (eli painovoima, joka painaa junaa rataa kohti) kun ovat molemmat kaksi kertaa painavammalla vaunulla kaksi kertaa suurempia. Siis yhtä paljon kuin suurempi massa auttaa pitämään vaunua kiskoissa, yhtä paljon se myös pyrkii heittämään sitä ulos. Painopiste ei liene vaunuissa merkittävästi ylempänä; ennemminkin päinvastoin.


Mitään keskipakoisuusvoimaa ei tietenkään ole olemassakaan. Yksi vaunuista näyttää lähtevän tangentin suuntaan repien veturin takaosan pois kiskoilta. Etupää veturistahan pysyy kiskoilla videon loppuun asti.

----------


## tlajunen

> Keskipakovoima (joka todella on todellinen)





> Mitään keskipakoisuusvoimaa ei tietenkään ole olemassakaan.


Keskipakovoiman olemassaolo riippuu valitusta koordinaatistosta. "Juna kaarteessa"-tilanteessa maapalloon sidotussa koordinaatistossa sellaista ei ole, mutta vaunun pyörien ja kiskojen väliseen tukipisteeseen sidotussa liikkuvassa ja kiertyvässä koordinaatistossa on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitään keskipakoisuusvoimaa ei tietenkään ole olemassakaan.





> Keskipakovoiman olemassaolo riippuu valitusta koordinaatistosta. "Juna kaarteessa"-tilanteessa maapalloon sidotussa koordinaatistossa sellaista ei ole, mutta vaunun pyörien ja kiskojen väliseen tukipisteeseen sidotussa liikkuvassa ja kiertyvässä koordinaatistossa on.


Näin juuri. Inertiaalikoordinaatistossa keskipakovoimaa ei ole, mutta vaunussa liikkuvassa koordinaatistossa sellainen on, ja tässä tapauksessa nimenomaan on hyödyllistä tarkastella asiaa junaan sidotusta koordinaatistosta, koska junan näkökulmasta kiskoilla pysyminen on 0-tilanne, josta keskipakovoima sitä pyrkii poikkeuttamaan.

Tähän lienee myös asiallista liittää pakollinen xkcd-linkki: http://xkcd.com/123/




> Yksi vaunuista näyttää lähtevän tangentin suuntaan repien veturin takaosan pois kiskoilta. Etupää veturistahan pysyy kiskoilla videon loppuun asti.


Ja juuri tästä kommentoin tuossa yllä, että todennäköinen syypää siihen voi hyvinkin olla jarrutus sekä veturin ja ensimmäisen vaunun etupään tavalliset telit, jotka sallivat junan taittua siitä helpommin, mikä pitää veturin kiskoilla. Luonnollisesti riittävän pitkälle päästyään vaunusto alkaa vetää myös niitä tavallisia telejä mukanaan ja ilmeisesti saakin mukaansa niistä kaksi. Noista Talgo-pyöristä vaunujen välissä luonnollisesti ensimmäinen pyöräpari on paras kandidaatti, koska sitä työntää suurin voima takaa päin. Siltä video minusta näyttäisi, että nimenomaan ensimmäisen vaunun takapää lähtee ulos.

----------


## Resiina

Minkiön höyryfestivaalit 27-28,07,2013
http://youtu.be/hsFWUTh9wHk

----------


## Resiina

03,08,2013 Kerava-Porvoo
Osa 1 Kerava-Nikkilä
http://youtu.be/OIebjPIF9Sw
Osa 2 Nikkilä-Ollin vaihde
http://youtu.be/HQtOzzgQqpc
Osa 3 Ollin vaihde-Hinthaara
http://youtu.be/U6qqsN50QWk
Osa 4 Hinthaara-Porvoo
http://youtu.be/OZ5naRSHgio

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Keskipakovoiman olemassaolo riippuu valitusta koordinaatistosta.


Näin toki. Mutta kumpi on oikeampi termi asialle, keskipako(i)svoima vai keskihakuvoima? Joskus meille lukiossa teroitettiin päähän tuota keskihakuvoimaa. Speksit ja kaavat molempiin löytyvät vaikkapa Wikipediasta.

Poikittaiskiihtyvyyden funktio molemmissa tapauksissa on toki sama:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keskihakuvoima
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keskipakoisvoima

----------


## TKoskinen

T 5016 ohittaa Pukinmäen:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RRe_A5zVPM

Pakettikatkojuna 6.8.2013: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9curGgRuybQ

----------


## TKoskinen

S 62 ohittaa Tervajoen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLduNmeIS38

----------


## TKoskinen

Sm5-kalustolla ajettava E-juna Ruusutorpassa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6-yZWe11Xc

----------


## TKoskinen

Vaihtotöitä Minkiöllä syysajojen jälkeen 15.9.2013: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii9Huo8Eqts

----------


## Resiina

Syysajoa ja vaihtötöitä Minkiöllä 14-15,09,2013
http://youtu.be/4pKJJE5k1_s

----------


## Toni Lassila

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOeY1aF0CTY

P274 Kemijärvellä joulukuussa 2012. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B2CDq5Eqz4

P911 Tampereella heinäkuussa 2013.

----------


## Resiina

Helsinki, Linnunlaulu 26.11.2013
Osa 1 http://youtu.be/7uAVAOchwMA
Osa 2 http://youtu.be/NzY1B2r8M28

----------


## Toni Lassila

Itsenäisyyspäivänä 2012 Kemijärven rautatieasemalla.

https://vimeo.com/80623523

Vaikka ei olekkaan YT-pätkä, niin sallittakoon se täällä, koska junavideohan se on.

----------


## vristo

Etteikö juna mahdu kadulle?  :Wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEyd...e_gdata_player

----------


## tohpeeri

> Etteikö juna mahdu kadulle? 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEyd...e_gdata_player


  Hyvinhän tuo toimi mutta olikohan joku helsinkiläinen suunnitellut liikennevalot kun se ei päässyt niistä suoraan läpi.

----------


## Minä vain

> Etteikö juna mahdu kadulle? 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEyd...e_gdata_player


 :Shocked: 

Kuinka pitkä jarrutusmatka tuollaisella junalla on silloin kun se liikkuu kadulla?

----------


## anttipng

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEyd...e_gdata_player


Laskin että 8 virroitinta ylhäällä samaan aikaan. Ei näe tuollaista Suomessa.

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 23.04.2014
http://youtu.be/6DobN5Y0zRA

----------


## Resiina

Nykarleby Jernväg vappuna 2014
VR:n liikennettä Kovjoella vappuna
http://youtu.be/4u_FXArJCbc 
Simplex Dieselveturi osa 1
http://youtu.be/Ct5cOuvLdzw 
Simplex Dieselveturi osa 2
http://youtu.be/H0xhv4ZYQJA 
Höyryvetureita osa 1,  Kovjoki
http://youtu.be/UobKZrFFks8 
Höyryvetureita osa 2,  Kovjoki
http://youtu.be/W0j6_f7gzKQ 
Höyryvetureita osa 3, Riksåttan
http://youtu.be/RZMKvvdd7ko 
Rataosa Kovjoki-Riksåttan
http://youtu.be/nCP58GbsRLg

----------


## Karel

terveiset Tsekistä (109E Messerschmitt)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9JI...6NzrwrQ9sL0baA

----------


## anttipng

Orlandon uusi paikallisjuna SunRail päästä päähän https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNSLDBZ9K3o#t=53

----------


## Resiina

Porvoon rata ja päärata Kerava-Helsinki 14.06.2014
Rataosavideot on kuvattu lättähatun takaohjaamosta käsin
Nopeutettu video Porvoo-Kerava-Helsinki. Kesto 12 min
http://youtu.be/a8KaCv-E0Xs 
Lättähattu liikkuu Pasilassa ja Porvoossa
http://youtu.be/VOFS8iXDsQo 
Rataosa Porvoo-Hinthaara normaalinopeus. Kesto 20 min
http://youtu.be/bUNJGXU80sE 
Rataosa Hinthaara-Nikkilä normaalinopeus. Kesto 23 min
http://youtu.be/U_U3DJ3tbaU 
Rataosa Nikkilä-Kerava normaalinopeus. Kesto 16 min
http://youtu.be/qky-JXmIaUw 
Rataosa Kerava-Helsinki normaalinopeus. Kesto 36 min
http://youtu.be/kmOSFlTRwPc 
Rataosa Helsinki-Pasila normaalinopeus. Kesto 10 min
http://youtu.be/G7GqdKl0tF0

----------


## Resiina

Työjuna jokioisten museorautatiellä 05.07.2014
http://youtu.be/GgMtnSI2ahs

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 12.07.2014
http://youtu.be/Izw5OvEI7B4

----------


## Resiina

Viikonloppu 23-24,08,2014 Jokioisilla
Vaihtotöitä Minkiöllä 23,08,2014
http://youtu.be/2vD9x_5Q2WQ 
LWR 6 vetämää liikennettä 24,08,2014
http://youtu.be/qNnUVgL9zhY

----------


## Resiina

Porvoonkadun tasoristeys keravalla 31,12,2014 yöllä kello kahden ja kolmen välillä
http://youtu.be/f6gi_vmfCu4

----------


## Resiina

Nopeutettu versio 08,12,2012 kuvatusta Kemijärvi-Kelloselkä videosta
http://youtu.be/UAIP3S2nBTU

----------


## Resiina

Aviapolis 23,05,2015
https://youtu.be/0HFSnnr_Z5U

----------


## Resiina

Jokioinen 06-07.06.2015 Dieseleitä
https://youtu.be/RQuDThS6ilU

----------


## Resiina

Resiinalla Jokioisilta Minkiölle 13.06.2015
http://youtu.be/j0fTLT30mWs
Nopeutettu video
(Hidas versio tulee myöhemmin)

Elävää luontoa kapearaiteisen ympärillä
http://youtu.be/l4RsB2Vy-jw

----------


## Resiina

Resiinalla Jokioisilta Minkiölle
Kesto 46 min
https://youtu.be/26GjceHj7MY

----------


## Resiina

Jokioinen, Minkiö 21.06.2015
http://youtu.be/DRKKxSn2TB8

----------


## Resiina

Höyryfestivaalit Jokioisten museorautatiellä 25-26.07.2015
https://youtu.be/e8RxwXp304w

----------


## Resiina

Pari videopätkää jokioisilta 14.08.2015
http://youtu.be/0S3C6VXFZKQ
http://youtu.be/HCekAvVLhDo

----------


## Resiina

24,09,2015 videoita
Kerava, Riihimäki ja Tampere
https://youtu.be/6UKCFRu8soI 

Matkustajajunia Haapamäellä
https://youtu.be/tn3t30h7e-Y

----------


## Resiina

MRY:n syysretki 25-27.09.2015
Haapamäki-Kokkola-Ykspihlaja-Kokkola-Kovjoki-Parkano-Kihniö-Parkano-Niinisalo-Parkano-Tampere
*25 ja 26.09.2015
Haapamäki, Ykspihlaja, Kovjoki ja Peräseinäjoki*
https://youtu.be/_zORIW4HrFs 

*27.09.2015
Kihniö-Parkano*
Hidas / normaalinopeus versio  kesto 48 min
https://youtu.be/v4SfCIwC3-k 
Nopea / pikakelaus versio kesto noin 7 min
https://youtu.be/Oj9nTmxV4jw 

*Parkano-Niinisalo*
Hidas / normaalinopeus versio kesto 1 tunti 51 min
https://youtu.be/MKogfC3g5hM 
Nopea / pikakelaus versio kesto 7 min
https://youtu.be/brKkyMhrmw4 

*Niinisalo ja Jämijärvi-Sydänmaa tasoristeys*
https://youtu.be/FYLgfjWhCJs 

*Tampere*
https://youtu.be/2LrZU7k91DA

----------


## Ketorin

> *Parkano-Niinisalo*
> Hidas / normaalinopeus versio kesto 1 tunti 51 min
> https://youtu.be/MKogfC3g5hM 
> Nopea / pikakelaus versio kesto 7 min
> https://youtu.be/brKkyMhrmw4


Onko tää nyt joku jäähyväisjuna sitten, vai miten? Eipä taida olla Pori-Parkanolla toivoa elvytykselle, näyttää nyt mutkaiselta ja mäkiseltä, että edes maastokäytävää ei voisi käyttää hyväksi.

Näyttää yllättävän kiiltävältä tuo alkupää radasta, lastataako siellä puuta tai onko peräti jotain teollisuusraiteitakin?

Minun saapumiserässä Rovajärvelle pääsi junalla vain raskas kalusto  :Frown:

----------


## hamalhel

Ukko-Pekka tuli kuvattua ruokatunnilla tänään.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnMP1uSD9Sw

----------


## Resiina

Pakettikatko 05.01.2016
https://youtu.be/Se3O5ZPTZQA

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 26.02.2016
https://youtu.be/u6VYwjTT_i0

----------


## Resiina

Heinolan reissu 06.05.2016
Heinola-Lahti
Hidas https://youtu.be/3-Tl6wsTV4U 49 min
Nopea https://youtu.be/cAB4bLKiihc 8 min
Rautsalon rata heinolassa
Hidas https://youtu.be/Gf2629iH11Y 15 min
Nopea https://youtu.be/1zgtEfXU8_0 6 min
Mukkulan rata lahdessa
Hidas https://youtu.be/x5kAw_pTQ1g 17 min
Nopea https://youtu.be/Ox4DKL80xDs 6 min

----------


## tlajunen

Olen tuossa hyvin satunnaisesti videoinut nopeutettuja ohjaamopätkiä töissä ollessani, mutten ole niitä mitenkään mainostanut - kun eivät ole kovin kummoisia.
Nyt kuitenkin onnistuin tekemään sellaisen pätkän, joka saattaa joitakuita kiinnostaa ja jonka kehtaa jopa mainita.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUZf6qxdgyQ

Jos jaksoit tsekata loppuun asti, tsekkaa myös kaikki (kaksi) aikaisempaakin "4x"-videota.

No okei, tsekkaa myös se Pendolinon luukku.

----------


## Ketorin

> Olen tuossa hyvin satunnaisesti videoinut nopeutettuja ohjaamopätkiä töissä ollessani.


Mitäpä työnantaja on mieltä tällaisesta välipuhteesta?

Sr1-videosta pidin, kun siinä näkyi tuo ohjauspulpettikin, mitä yleensä ei näe.

Rytyyttääkö siperialainen enemmän / vähemmän / saman verran kuin länsiveturit, vai onko se aina tuollaista, kun monien vaihteiden läpi joutuu ajamaan?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitäpä työnantaja on mieltä tällaisesta välipuhteesta?


Työnantaja ei vastusta, kunhan turvallisuus ei vaarannu eikä haittaa itse toimintaa. Eikä esimerkiksi julkaista liikenneviestintää, kuvata tuotantotiloja tai muuta erikseen kiellettyä. Ja miksipä vastustaisikaan tällaista positiivisessa hengessä tehtyä materiaalia.  :Smile: 





> Rytyyttääkö siperialainen enemmän / vähemmän / saman verran kuin länsiveturit, vai onko se aina tuollaista, kun monien vaihteiden läpi joutuu ajamaan?


Rytyyttää enemmän. Lisäksi ovat kovasti yksilöitä, jotkut "ykköset" pomppivat enemmän kuin toiset.

----------


## Resiina

Jokioinen, Minkiö 20.08.2016
https://youtu.be/4nevfQ5tFRQ

----------


## Resiina

Berliini ja Potsdam 14-17.09.2016
Berliinin rautatiet
https://youtu.be/wDaNvFlvjmM

----------


## Resiina

MRY:n syysretki 2016 videot
Hitaat videot / normaalinopeus
Kerava-Lahti https://youtu.be/Jta38QhO6Xo 68 min
Lahti-Kouvola https://youtu.be/MiMtGEvTJOA 56 min
Kouvola-Pulsa https://youtu.be/LtxfCEngiVE 72 min
Lappeenranta-Voisalmi https://youtu.be/BbMKThmZhME 21 min
Lappeenranta-Imatra T https://youtu.be/5QPwl4i7AEg  43 min
Imatra T-Raja https://youtu.be/PEHbJrmKDgg 25 min Etuohjaamo/Mykkävideo
Imatra T https://youtu.be/agBC0KkpL8Y 17 min
Mustola-Lappeenranta https://youtu.be/vviUOjVex0c 29 min Etuohjaamo/Mykkävideo
Lappeenranta-Kouvola https://youtu.be/IkEBTzhj4qo 89 min
Kouvola, ratapiha-Kullasvaara(Kouvola) https://youtu.be/r83sTRAnSAM  16 min
Sekalaisia otoksia https://youtu.be/9EUJxqfol0Y 16 min

Pikakelausvideot
Kerava-Lahti https://youtu.be/SRQU1L1pWRM 10 min
Lahti-Kouvola https://youtu.be/C0DEC0eICIY 9 min
Kouvola-Pulsa https://youtu.be/xf_p0i_Lees 9 min
Lappeenranta-Voisalmi https://youtu.be/onchfTgmpHs 7 min
Lappeenranta-Imatra T https://youtu.be/d9b87DiSLlc 7 min
Imatra T-Raja https://youtu.be/63f8Uua2y3c 8 min
Imatra T https://youtu.be/VB0_EgBukF8 6 min
Mustola-Lappeenranta https://youtu.be/XBzsegeBAsQ 6 min
Lappeenranta-Kouvola https://youtu.be/mnObOvQzLb8 7 min
Kouvola, ratapiha-Kullasvaara(Kouvola) https://youtu.be/eT3d3Di6zb8 5 min
Sekalaisia otoksia https://youtu.be/F4L1VWlUzvo  5 min

----------


## tlajunen

Dokumentaarinen videopätkä tyypillisen Intercity-junan operoimiseen vaadittavista työtehtävistä ja työntekijöistä. Dokumentti on tehty henkilöstön näkökulmasta ja tuottamana, toki operaattoriyrityksen myötämielisyydellä ja avustuksella.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axpLTsrUq8c

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Iltapäivälehtien hehkuttelua ja videoita "Historiallisesta Superjunasta":
http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...61931_v0.shtml
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...005019776.html
Joka tapauksessa, hyvää joulua kaikille!

----------


## tohpeeri

> Iltapäivälehtien hehkuttelua ja videoita "Historiallisesta Superjunasta":
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/iltvuutiset/...61931_v0.shtml
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...005019776.html
> Joka tapauksessa, hyvää joulua kaikille!



Onkohan kukaan ollut tänään, aattona kuvaamassa kun juna on palannut Helsinkiin, suurin osa vaunuista toki suljettuna?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onkohan kukaan ollut tänään, aattona kuvaamassa kun juna on palannut Helsinkiin, suurin osa vaunuista toki suljettuna?


Tuli junana IC 22. Ainakaan Helsingin päässä ei näkynyt karnevaalitunnelmaa.  :Smile:

----------


## kompura

Rautatietekniikan uusia tuulia Sumujen saarelta: Tornado-höyryveturilla on ajettu koeajoissa 100 mph - eli nopeusmittari tappiin  :Cool: 
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-y...shire-39581712

Väittävät, että tuo olisi ensimmäinen kerta puoleen vuosisataan... vaiko ensimmäinen kerta puoleen vuosisataan Britanniassa? 

Koeajojen tarkoituksena on päästä nostamaan yleisöajeluiden nopeus 90 mph saakka ensi syksynä.

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 22.07.2017
https://youtu.be/jIYqDTdQ4VM

----------


## Resiina

Kartta-animaatiota
Helsingin raitiotiet
https://youtu.be/HMUCjFYMa-w 
Turun raitiotiet
https://youtu.be/pqUiEfihjUA 
Suomen rautatiet
https://youtu.be/8cdqhce8zkw

----------


## tlajunen

> Kartta-animaatiota
> Helsingin raitiotiet
> https://youtu.be/HMUCjFYMa-w


Raitiotie-animaatiossa näemmä kuvataan rautateiden linjaosuudet, Malmin hautausmaan rata, sekä Herttoniemen ja Vuosaaren satamaradat. Mutta miksi kaikki muut satamaradat on jätetty pois animaatiosta?

----------


## Resiina

> Raitiotie-animaatiossa näemmä kuvataan rautateiden linjaosuudet, Malmin hautausmaan rata, sekä Herttoniemen ja Vuosaaren satamaradat. Mutta miksi kaikki muut satamaradat on jätetty pois animaatiosta?


Herttoniemen ja Vuosaaren satamaeadat on mukana koska niillä  on / ollut fyysinen raideyhteys metroverkostoon. Malmin hautausmaan radalla ja Herttoniemen radalla on ollut aikataulunmukaista henkilöliikennettä.

Vaikka tämä kartta on pääsääntöisesti raitiokartta, niin se kuvastaa raitioteiden lisäksi rautateiden ja metron liikenneverkkoa lähinnä henkilöliikenteen kautta.

Saattaa olla että teen ainakin yhden kartta animaation lisää, siinä sitten voisi käsitellä nuo satamadatkin

Mutta mennään nyt näillä

----------


## Resiina

TFR The Fandom Railway video
https://youtu.be/fL7QUdbaeUI
26.04.2018

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 03.05.2018

https://youtu.be/L7TUJ3Km1hY

----------


## tlajunen

Lahdenvuoren tunneli on Suomen pisin kaukoliikenteen käyttämä rautatietunneli, 4290 metrillään.
(Kehäradan ja Vuosaaren radan tunnelit ovat pidempiä.)

Miltäpä näyttää Lahdenvuoren läpäisy 160 km/h kuljettajan vinkkelistä? No tältä:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLmJFAbjue4

Tunneli on sivusuunnassa suora, mutta korkeusprofiili taittuu alaspäin. Näin ollen tuubin läpi ei näe päästä päähän, vaan valoa alkaa tunnelin päästä näkymään vasta pidemmällä tunnelissa.

----------


## Resiina

Kerava-Kytömaa-Oikorata-Ainola junia 06.05.2018
https://youtu.be/YWke_kbIywM

----------


## hmikko

Tuli Juutuubissa vastaan tämmöset lentokonemalliset hätäpoistumisportaat Siemensin uuden junan nokassa. Junasarja 717 Lontoon alueen Northern City Linea varten (lähiliikenteen rata, joka ei kuulu Transport for Londonin piiriin, siis ei ole under- tai overgroundia). Rata on enimmäkseen pinnalla, mutta (vanhaa) tunneliosuutta varten on tuommoinen hätäpoistumisporras laitettu. Junayksikkö kuusi vaunua pitkä, eli tositilanteessa tunnelissa yksikön päästä tai päistä poistuminen taitaisi olla melkoista tungosta.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0poGWvkkQ8&t=5m30s

----------


## Resiina

Kerava ja Nikkilä 19.05.2018
https://youtu.be/QeESR907liA

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 17.06.2018
https://youtu.be/RmD0iCPGG_w

----------


## Resiina

Höyryllä Jokioisten museorautatiellä 24.06.2018
https://youtu.be/Did9bjK-WKU 
Dieseljunalla Jokioisten museorautatiellä ja ratatöitä 24.06.2018
https://youtu.be/2QYtukBkIdE

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie
Minkiö 15.07.2018
https://youtu.be/gDbDNrBq018

----------


## Resiina

Höyryfestivaalit 28-29.07.2018
https://youtu.be/BCxlw6Emj2E

----------


## Vemppu

Kävin kuvaamassa junia Hiekkaharjun ja Tikkurilan asemilla. Videolla näkyy myös tyhjä sm2+sm2 joka menee 50km/h vauhdilla aseman ohi ja jää Tikkurilaan noin 15 minuutiksi ja sekoittaa vähän liikennettä. 

https://youtu.be/jrOh2_2QpQ8

----------


## Resiina

Turku-Uusikaupunki 03.08.2018 Video
https://youtu.be/kPi87pHrWWI

----------


## Resiina

Ventspils Latvia kapearaiteinen 31.08.2018
https://youtu.be/V1XnqQgO6NU

Gulbene Paparde ja Alūksne 01.09.2018
https://youtu.be/oM6576kSR2w

----------


## Vemppu

*Lyhyt videokokoelma eri junista Suomessa.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgUK-ymFMH0

----------


## Resiina

Hyvinkää 16.10.2018

https://youtu.be/QgjUZt94BOs

----------


## Resiina

Junia Keravalla ja Saunakalliossa
Höytyjuna
https://youtu.be/_uMy-nPotcI
Muut
https://youtu.be/GkcYIGT1STQ

----------


## tlajunen

Ohjaamovideo TurkuTampere

TurkuLoimaa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3TRR_xEqLo
LoimaaHumppila: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE-Dzs3FyN4
HumppilaToijala: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgRFfg76R5g
ToijalaTampere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaqy2tC1OKQ

----------


## Resiina

Video Porvoo 14.04.2019
Tka7 172 Porvoossa
https://youtu.be/PjOTgYkip_M

----------


## Fa55

Löytyykö mistään ohjaamovideota pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunista? (etenkin I tai P juna) (en löytänyt youtubesta)

----------


## Resiina

Video jokioisten museoautatieltä 25.05.2019
https://youtu.be/KUtbEb-llFM

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 01.06.2019
https://youtu.be/OEqWNyyMcvY

----------


## Resiina

Humppila 16.06.2019
https://youtu.be/RkvYa1meP5k

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 29.06.2019
https://youtu.be/wUq6TAMv2Vw

----------


## Resiina

Humppilan asema Joulukuussa 2018 ja Kesäkuussa 2019
https://youtu.be/NLqqafE0eQE

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 29.06.2019
Tavarajuna Siirappiraiteelta Humppilaan
https://youtu.be/G4LPHOmBuTU
Vaihtotöitä Jokioisilla
https://youtu.be/Xvv_SV7X7nM
Vaihtotöitä Minkiöllä
https://youtu.be/cy_vvY56K2M
Vaihtotöitä Humppilassa
https://youtu.be/z-MaNcDoN38
Schöma dieselveturi
https://youtu.be/l80EYuYt_6A
Tavarajuna ohittaa Humppilan T3503
https://youtu.be/fVL4mpKK54c
Tapahtumaköyhä ratavideo
https://youtu.be/xblySY7IrAo

----------


## Resiina

Minkiö ja Humppila 17.08.2019
https://youtu.be/-3SpKWM8m6w

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 24.08.2019
Höyryjunia
https://youtu.be/6TlCEeQEjWw 
Dieselvetureita
https://youtu.be/Jk97JhYro0c

----------


## Resiina

Ratavideo Faringe Uppsala 14 09 2019
https://youtu.be/if1HoJgjk90

Höyryvoimaa Faringe Uppsala rautatiellä 14 09 2019
https://youtu.be/6TBX497FMSg

Diesel voimaa Faringe Uppsala rautatiellä 14 09 2019
https://youtu.be/7Hotl1rt-bI 

Roslagsbanan 13 09 2019
https://youtu.be/PmKxnMbq5Wg

Saltsjöbanan 13 09 2019
https://youtu.be/G_UhY_gVnkA

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tässäpä IS:n uutisoimana haastetta kaikille teille junavideoiden tekijöille, eli oletteko lähelläkään tällaisia katsojamääriä:
https://beta.is.fi/digitoday/art-2000006322629.html

 Ja alkuperäinen videohan löytyy siis tästä osoitteesta:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vccCpa73dAg
(Tai ehkä videon aasialaisen suursuosion syy löytyy erään YouTube-kommentoijan kertomasta intiankielen sanan "raahe" käännöksestä...  :Wink:  )

----------


## Resiina

Ylilento yli talvisen Minkiön 30.11.2019
https://youtu.be/Uyk9ilktl8I

----------


## Resiina

Huhdinmäki 01.02.2020
https://youtu.be/d_NU6qvDvqA 
Humppila 01.02.2020
https://youtu.be/NJc-SJ96Chc

----------


## Resiina

Junakuvauksia 07-09.05.2020
Noppo / Hämeenlinnan väylän ylitys ja Riihimäki
https://youtu.be/BwQ91G7oXNQ
Mykkäfilmi ilmasta käsin

----------


## Resiina

Mykkä värifilmi
Kytömaa ja Purola 18.05.2020
https://youtu.be/bwr9F-Vd6tA

----------


## Resiina

Mykkäfilmi saunakalliosta 22.05.2020
https://youtu.be/7f6q4uDQ-6A
Tavarajunia Pääradalla ja Saunakallion teollisuusraiteella

----------


## Resiina

Otalampi 03.06.2020
https://youtu.be/Sb6SwyvKfwU

Henna 04.06.2020
https://youtu.be/7VSHLB3G-nA

Hakosilta 04.06.2020
https://youtu.be/593S2tqjahU

Herrala 04.06.2020 Maan tasalla
https://youtu.be/OU58IuHmrJU

Herrala 04.06.2020 Ilmasta käsin
https://youtu.be/9lNrj_grn_I

Järvelä 04.06.2020
https://youtu.be/2vVsrhYUwgM

----------


## Resiina

T2088 Sipoo, Martinkylä 06.06.2020
https://youtu.be/HPBR69eocUI

----------


## Resiina

Oitti ja Hikiä 09.06.2020
https://youtu.be/ViYquRdcMIg

Ryttylä 09.06.2020
https://youtu.be/z78WSBz6RX4

----------


## Resiina

Luhdanmäki
Orimattila
15.06.2020
https://youtu.be/jo1ZmHBgetE

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 05.07.2020

Museojuna
https://youtu.be/JD314KiT2j8

Vaihtotyö dieselillä
https://youtu.be/RZAEIWyD9_g

----------


## Resiina

Kerava 11.07.2020
Lättähattu
https://youtu.be/Rmufyvh6I6E
Sähköveturi diesel veturin hinauksessa
https://youtu.be/ImyjhkQqLlI

----------


## Resiina

Saunakallio 12.07.2020
https://youtu.be/4c2LK6OcIh4

----------


## Metsätähti

Hups  :Very Happy: 
https://www.facebook.com/kari.wikstr...14934395496956

----------


## Resiina

2020.09.17 Mustio
https://youtu.be/nXWLnGqdyN4

----------


## Resiina

Lappohja 18.09.2020
https://youtu.be/oKf_1DxrpPQ

----------


## Resiina

Raisio 19.09.2020
https://youtu.be/VZGAROQWXY8

----------


## Resiina

1009 Naantalissa 20.09.2020
https://youtu.be/1keNKyPRNKc

----------


## Resiina

Ii 24.09.2020. IC 24
https://youtu.be/rLBbUgnfjIQ

----------


## Resiina

Kolari ja Pello 26.09.2020
https://youtu.be/xmjEcnffK-4
PYO 269 ja T 55137

----------


## Resiina

Kemin Isohaara ja Liminka 27.09.2020
https://youtu.be/Qi3lS4RHhsQ

----------


## Kari Juntunen

Tässä mielenkiintoinen VR-lyhytfilmi joka viime vuonna tullut YouTubeen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdO52ngjo0w

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:22 ----------

Paikallisliikennettä Tukholmassa raitiovaunuilla, paikallisjunilla, kaupunkibusseilla ja höyrylaivoilla 1935

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8cW0oHYgPc

----------


## Resiina

31.05.2021 IC 928 Tampereelta Toijalan ja Turun aseman kautta Turun satamaan Rautavuoren tasoylikäytävän luona Turku-Toijala radalla Humppilassa
https://youtu.be/765CDwXaRKM

31.05.2021 T3503 Hangonsaaresta Turun, Toijalan Tampereen ja Jyväskylän kautta Siilinjärvelle Rautavuoren tasoylikäytävän luona Turku-Toijala radalla Humppilassa
https://youtu.be/5OUWz9P7-HY

----------


## Resiina

Minkiö 05.06.2021 Jokioisten museorautatie
https://youtu.be/3gu4kkCACsA

----------


## Resiina

Resiinointia 08.06.2021
https://youtu.be/U8v7ne6KrAc

----------


## Resiina

TU 4 2091 15.06.2021
https://youtu.be/cjEdpTckNa0

----------


## Resiina

LWR 6 Jokioisten museorautatiellä 16.06.2021
https://youtu.be/Rhlevt9qRZ0

----------


## Resiina

Humppila 17.06.2021
https://youtu.be/tohhAosrd0U

----------


## Resiina

Humppilasta Minkiön kautta Jokioisiin ja Jokirantaan ilmaillen. videon kesto noin 27 min
https://youtu.be/vzM7Kf8L9CY
Humppila, Santavaihde ja Minkiö 17.06.2021
https://youtu.be/hQcXO4Q1Bv0

----------


## Resiina

Tu4 2091 22.06.2091
https://youtu.be/uLMqUCETNKA

----------


## Resiina

Juhannuskokko Minkiöllä 2021
https://youtu.be/2nzk5y6OUgg

----------


## Resiina

Move 4 28.06.2021 Jokioisten museorautatiellä
https://youtu.be/9AVhQG_4rmc

----------


## Resiina

Ratapölkkyjen lastausta junaan Minkiöllä 01.07.2021
https://youtu.be/RvgDx7DJals

----------


## Resiina

Kalustonsiirtojuna Minkiölle ja Tu4 2091 02.07.2021
https://youtu.be/bWLsoChXQOg

----------


## Resiina

Jokioiosten museorautatie 04.07.2021
https://youtu.be/Oceg9_ybXxA

----------


## Resiina

Jokioinen-Minkiö 08 07 2021
https://youtu.be/HHz5m6bonRQ

Minkiö 08 07 2021 
https://youtu.be/hFIo0eTywMs

Minkiö-Jokioinen 08 07 2021
https://youtu.be/ZPUdBwFeJaM

Minkiö-Jokioinen air 08 07 2021 
https://youtu.be/a22zFD937mw

----------


## Resiina

Humppila 10.07.2021
https://youtu.be/93KF1on87x4

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 11.07.2021 Minkiö ja Jokionen
https://youtu.be/a9zH4JuXYYk

----------


## Resiina

Vaihtotöitä Minkiöllä 16.07.2021
https://youtu.be/1_7MYLwUNKw

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie ja lentokoneita 27.07.2021
https://youtu.be/Vyshy2SZwgw

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jokioisten museorautatie ja lentokoneita 27.07.2021
> https://youtu.be/Vyshy2SZwgw


Ehkä sittenkin jo 17.7. kuten filmin alussakin kerrotaan? Todella mukava video joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 18.07.2021
https://youtu.be/NPsotuBb_hU

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten Museorautatie
Minkiö 01.08.2021
https://youtu.be/tB1qCmyL0xc

----------


## Resiina

Resiina vuosimallia 1898 Minkiöllä Jokioisilla 04.08.2021
https://youtu.be/DqoVDqejFtA

----------


## Resiina

Ison radan junia Humppilassa
05.08.2021 IC 917
06.08.2021 S 921 ja IC 922
https://youtu.be/roKkx3tbfmg

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatien liikennettä ja henkilökuntaa 07.08.2021
https://youtu.be/94jooV98FC4

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 13.08.2021. Veturina Tu4 2091
https://youtu.be/EuTfpx09bAs

----------


## Husse

https://youtu.be/901fpw2Z6oc IC 477 pysähtyy 16.8.2021 Tesoman uudella seisakkeella  :Smile: .

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie 20.09.2021 Kutsuvierasjuna
https://youtu.be/-H2DvW47NUY

----------


## Resiina

Jokioisten museorautatie Jokioinen 21.08.2021
https://youtu.be/zZkD64DtECc

Jokioisten museorautatie Minkiö 21.08.2021
https://youtu.be/QB6nUB8pVu4

Jokioisten museorautatie Humppila 21.08.2021
https://youtu.be/PhzMDkuQcTI

Jokioisten museorautatie Työ- ja kalustonsiirtojuna Humppilaan 21.08.2021
https://youtu.be/YeKQGBrxcgw

Humppila Ilmasta 21.08.2021 (äänetön video)
https://youtu.be/DLlFn6cU46A

----------


## Husse

HMVY:n lättähatut Karkussa elokuussa 2021: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjFqcZ-5kK8

----------


## Resiina

Vaihtötöitä Höyrveturilla Minkiö 20.09.2021 Jokioisten museorautatie
https://youtu.be/XFeFb0BYfhE

----------


## Husse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tNSU1JaMfs Lättähattu Metsäkansan seisakkeella Valkeakoskella  :Smile: .

----------


## Husse

Ukko-Pekka 1009 Nokialla. Videolla myös Sr1-veturin vetämän tavarajunan kohtaus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KuPjRPVl_k

----------


## Resiina

Move 4 Minkiön halliraiteistolla https://youtu.be/8gjIdthreDk

----------


## Husse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8OymJvKX7U

Ukko-Pekka 1009 vaunuineen Tesomalla syksyllä 2021.

----------


## Resiina

Työjunan lähtö ja vaihtotöitä Minkiöllä 30.06.2022

https://youtu.be/7D6u3UahQGs

----------


## Resiina

Humppila 05.08.2022
https://youtu.be/jNEkHOBTNbQ

----------


## Resiina

Minkiö 26.08.2022
https://youtu.be/HXqT8IUeHqw

----------


## Resiina

Voimailua Minkiöllä 27.08.2022
https://youtu.be/iyXroWXYmkU

----------


## Resiina

Vaihtotöitä höyryllä HKR 5 Minkiöllä 10.09.2022
https://youtu.be/RKpLX4Z_rls

----------


## Resiina

Humppila 10.09.2022
https://youtu.be/qSlZx_hMqoo

----------


## Resiina

Humppila-Minkiö 11.09.2022
https://youtu.be/-zKSAkTXdh0

----------


## Resiina

Move 4 Minkiöllä 18.11.2022
https://youtu.be/iLOGRrrZYgo

----------


## Resiina

Move 4 ja Minkiön ratapihaa 24.11.2022
https://youtu.be/3_hTpKGJnW8

----------


## Resiina

Joulupukkijuna Jokioisilla 03.12.2022
https://youtu.be/QBDyva10-SI

----------


## Resiina

Höyryveturi vetoinen juna nousemassa ylös Huhdinmäkeä ja matkaa kohti Kermalaa ja Humppilaa 04.12.2022
Joulupukkijuna tapahtuma
https://youtu.be/imwA64vGTyg

----------


## Resiina

Minun oman youtube-kavavan mainostamista
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP5...kQCmbj9914ioSQ

Raideliikennettättä, busseja ja vähän muutakin Suomesta sekä muutamasta muusta maasta

----------


## Resiina

Höyryjuna Palomäki-Vuorela 04.12.2022
https://youtu.be/XnI4gRvfFug

----------

